# IVF Wales cyclers part 8



## Shellebell

Happy  and  

I think this was the last updated list 
Pix................... op 28th june.....lap august
sun          dancer........follow up 29th June
Sheena........ stimming, scan 6th  July
Dizzywizzy..........stimming, scan wed 7th  July EC (poss  Friday) or Monday 12th July
Emma...........Planning Appointment 6th  July
Jule................Follow up 8th July
Vixxx..............Follow  up 8th July
Kitty...........Schedule Appointment 8th July
Cardifflaura....        deivf 12th July
Jk1..................planning  appointment    21st July
Julespenfold...............Planning    appointment 22nd    July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Queenie............Lap    July/August
Helen.........Follow  up 5th August
jo1985      ................ planning appointnment 25th    august
Sam................Gonapeptyl  Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug 
marieclare........antagonist  starting 8th september
millimags...........waiting


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Glad your planning appointment went well Sam, Sept isn't too far away, hope time will fly by for you. Have you got used to the Rooibos tea yet? Well done on the list!

Sheena, hope you got on ok today

Good luck for tomorrow Dizzy, sounds like your follies are doing well!

Hi Sammy, hope you get some news soon and can move forward with your tx

Glad your appointment went well today Emma, I hope you feel a bit better now you have met some of the other lovely staff. Hopefully your cysts won't be there at the next scan. Sorry, can't offer any advice about this, I don't know anything there. As for your donors, its a very big decision so I can understand why it must be difficult. I am friends with a same sex couple in the midlands who have two lovely boys. One of the boys has blonde hair and my two friends both have dark hair and brown eyes, like you and Cerys, it's nothing you would ever think about though as he's so like his mum. In fact they are both really like her and I don't think the donor genes got much of a look in regarding appearance! It's easy to say from the outside, but try not to worry too much about the weight/ height thing as I guess you can't predict how that will all turn out. Most important is you are choosing to have a baby together that will be much loved. Remember your genes are going to have a big say in how baby will be and Cerys is happy with the choice, which as she won't have the genetic connection that you have, maybe that will help her feel more involved in the whole process. Sorry I don't mean to say anything out of turn, I hope that helps a bit. I would have gone for No 2 for the same reasons as you, there's a sense of warmth and openness in what he said.

Hope everyone else is well,    to all


----------



## kara76

emma the big cyst could be the corpus lethum which is a functional cyst that people get each cycle and this is what releases progestrone so it could well be gone as you bleed, the other could be down to your pcos

as for chosing your donor that must be tricky by hey you could have picked a dark hair and dark eyed one and still end up with a blonde babe lol either way your on your way yippee


----------



## Sheena3

Well it was good news for once, my cyst has completely gone and my follicles are developing nicely. Going back on Friday for next scan. I'm hoping for ec late next week as I have arranged cover for work, but knowing my body it'll be awkward and choose to be ready on Tuesday or Wednesday! I can't believe it's nearly time for EC, the last couple of weeks have flown by.

Emma - I know how you must feel being delayed because of a cyst, it's so frustrating. Hopefully yours will be gone by Thursday like mine will have disappeared. I'm sure you've made the right choice with the donor, it'll be mainly you anyway.

Hope everyone elses scans and appointments go well on Thursday, it's going to be a busy day down there. We sould have had the treatment meet up for lunch in the canteen!!


----------



## Ravan

wow what a list,has changed alot since I was last on lol And good to see lots of new names!
Hope your all well


----------



## pickwick

Hi ladies
It's so busy on here now.
Sheena glad your appt went well and your follies are doing fine.
Emma, I can't imagine how hard it must be to chose a donor but like Sarah said you're baby will be much loved and you will be wonderful parents.  The main thing is you can discuss and agree things together.  Lots of luck with you journey.x
Good luck to all you other lovely ladies you have a busy time ahead.xx
Ravan your new pic is fab and so so cute.xxx


----------



## julespenfold

Pix................... op 28th june.....lap august
sundancer........follow up 29th June
Sheena........ Scan 9th July
Dizzywizzy..........stimming, scan wed 7th  July EC (poss    Friday) or Monday 12th July
Emma...........Baseline Scan 8th    July
Jule................Follow up 8th July
Vixxx..............Follow    up 8th July
Kitty...........Schedule Appointment 8th July
Cardifflaura....          deivf 12th July
Jk1..................planning  appointment      21st July
Julespenfold...............Planning    appointment 22nd      July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Queenie............Lap      July/August
Helen.........Follow  up 5th August
jo1985        ................ planning appointnment 25th    august
Sam................Gonapeptyl    Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug 
marieclare........antagonist    starting 8th september
millimags...........waiting

Hi Guys

Sheena - just updated your scan date on the list.
Dizzy - hope you scan goes ok today and you get a definate EC date
Emma, Vixx, Jule and Kitty - good luck for you appointments tomoz 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Ravan

Hi venus,we havent spoken before because I have been awol   I too have endo,and must say I had no problems with it while I was pregnant(bliss) and I have only noticed in the last few months that its there,but not half as bad as it was before! So best you get pregnant soon   

Jule bet your excited for tomorrow   

Loads happening here in july,good to see some planning appointment dates up there   

I cant find it now but was someone asking about egg-donation? waiting for recipiant? (I too was a donor) Hope you got it all sorted,if not phone them up and ask,it may just be a delay in blood tests ect.(recipiants end)

Need to read back a bit


----------



## Ravan

He might eat you first lol little bugger eats everything


----------



## marieclare

Hiya Ravan nice to see ya, hope you are well. 

Emma that sounds awful for you, I hope it eases now and you don't have to put up with it for much longer   

Well I finally have news yay! Clinic finally sorted my referral letter so I now have a consultation appointment tomorrow evening (the wonder of private hospitals eh?!). I'm not quite sure what will happen but have been told dh must come too, and am hoping I should be able to arrange a date for the hysteroscopy then. 

Clinic were really apologetic about the delay, they have people off sick etc so it sounds like they are struggling. 
Ravan I think it was Sammy who is waiting for a recipient. Sammy I know its tricky but I would definitely call in if you haven't heard anything as you would normally get your appointment through in the post within a few days, so it might be worth checking you are booked in. 

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## marieclare

Pix................... op 28th june.....lap august
sundancer........follow up 29th June
Sheena........ Scan 9th July
Dizzywizzy..........stimming, scan wed 7th  July EC (poss    Friday) or Monday 12th July
Emma...........Baseline Scan 8th    July
Jule................Follow up 8th July
Vixxx..............Follow    up 8th July
Kitty...........Schedule Appointment 8th July
Cardifflaura....          deivf 12th July
Jk1..................planning  appointment      21st July
Julespenfold...............Planning    appointment 22nd      July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Queenie............Lap      July/August
Helen.........Follow  up 5th August
jo1985        ................ planning appointnment 25th    august
Sam................Gonapeptyl    Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug 
marieclare........Hysteroscopy consult 8th July, antagonist starting 8th september
millimags...........waiting


----------



## Ravan

Pix.......................lap august
sundancer...........follow up 29th June
Sheena...............Scan 9th July
Dizzywizzy..........stimming, scan wed 7th  July EC (poss    Friday) or Monday 12th July
Emma..................Baseline Scan 8th    July
Jule.....................Follow up 8th July
Vixxx...................Follow    up 8th July
Kitty....................Schedule Appointment 8th July
Cardifflaura........deivf 12th July
Jk1......................planning  appointment      21st July
Julespenfold........Planning    appointment 22nd      July
sugar..................Apt Mr G 28th July
Queenie..............Lap      July/August
Helen..................Follow  up 5th August
jo198 ................ planning appointnment 25th    august
Sam....................Gonapeptyl    Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug 
marieclare...........Hysteroscopy consult 8th July, antagonist starting 8th september
millimags.............waiting


----------



## Ravan

Hi marie Im good thankyou and great news for you too.Hope you get your dates.
reposted the list,just had to tidy it up a bit,it was irritating me


----------



## sammy75

thanks for the info girls and i will phone them but i think i'll give it until next week,  maybe the reciepient will pester them lol,  good luck to everyone throughout your treatments.
sam.


----------



## Ravan

Sammy I had to d/r for 2 month coz they didnt realize that there was a problem with my recipiants bloods,maybe they are trying to avoid that for you.I'd give them a ring monday and just inquiry if everything is ok and if they have a rough date for you to start.Always good to give them a kick every now and again,they wont mind at all


----------



## sammy75

thanks ravan, i just tried ringing the reception but no one answering so will try again tomorrow,  it would just be nice if i had dates in place so i can arrange cover in work.


----------



## marieclare

Thanks Emma x  Good luck for your scan tomorrow too hope the cyst has gone. 

Sammy I would say it might be better to call the nurses than reception. Last time I shared, my recipient had been let down once so I was like the 2nd chance. I got the planning appointment through but it was months away, so I rang the nurse I had been dealing with, she said that was too long for the recipient to wait so while I was on the phone they fit me in for an earlier app. 
Like Ravan said, it can't hurt to give them a prod. 

Ravan lol the list looks lovely now xx

Jule good luck for follow up x


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,  sorry to but in, I was pointed in this direction by Emma!  I am new to this thread but have been on the site for about four months.  
Just a bit of background, DH and I have been together for ten years and married for two.  My husband was born with a condition that led to him having no live sperm, he has been under a consultant since he was a toddler and always knew that donor treatment would be essential.  We decided late last year to start the process of trying for our baby.  Referred by DH consultant in Dec 09 to fertility consultant.  Saw them March 30th, he agreed that DIUI was our best option but had to refer us to IVF Wales as our local hospital don't deal with donor treatment.  In the meantime he performed my lap and dye and blood tests.
At the minute I haven't had much contact with IVF Wales.  Our initial referral was lost, our consultant resent it and said that it would be back dated to our original referral.  Had a letter to confirm referral and that we are on waiting list for consultation.  I had previously been told that it was a max of 12 week wait for consultation, so I was expecting one very soon.  However, after giving them a ring they said that our referral date is down as May25th, the date of the replacement referral.  I have made several phone calls and been told that they will look into it and phone me back.  I have never had a call back or reply to my emails.  Starting to feel like I am a nuisance, but they never return my calls.  Two months extra wait means two months extra before we can get on the waiting list for treatment (which I have heard varying stories of waiting times).  Starting to get disheartened before we even begin!
So that's our story so far.  Sorry for the rant!
Looking forward to speaking to you all
xxxxx


----------



## sammy75

thanks marie i will phone and speak to jodie tommorrow i just don't want to keep nagging at them. i suppose it is worse for the reciepient because they wait a long time for donors to come along.


----------



## sammy75

hi phoebe, i agree about how long they take, i was referred in august 09 got initial consultation for january 9th 2010 then got another appointment for march 3rd which i was then placed to be matched to a reciepint as i'm egg sharing due to being sterilised 9 yrs ago and i was matched two weeks ago and am now waiting for treatment planning appointment so it has been nearly a year so a lot of patience  is needed when your with this clinic but hope you will be on way to treatment  soon and also the girls on here are very helpful.
sam.


----------



## jk1

evening all.....my goodness!!! this is a busy thread now but fab to see soooooooo many new names!!!

Hope everyone is ok...its hard to keep up now!!

Hi Kara, Sugar, Sam, Vixxx, Raven....hope you are all well xx

Jo xx


----------



## Ravan

pheobs.hi and welcome,keep phoning them and dont feel like a nuisance,you are doing this for a reason,not for fun.....and honestly they dont mind the calls When my husband was waiting for his op,I phoned at least once a week


----------



## Ravan

venus I've noticed your names not on the meet list,you coming?


----------



## julespenfold

Welcome Pheobs, 

As Raven says keep ringing I always think they are more likely to act if they think you are gonna keep ringing. I know I kept ringing when I was on the waiting list to get the initial consultaion I think I rang them at least once a week until I got a date.

Feel free to rant xxx


----------



## Sam76

Ravan the list looks beautiful now   look forward to meeting you on Monday 
Sam x


----------



## Ravan

I'll be the one running after a 2ft monster


----------



## Sam76

Looking forward to meeting the 2 foot monster too   x


----------



## PixTrix

list looking great  Few appoints tomorrow, good luck Emma, Jule Vixx and Kitty for tomorrow. How did your scan go today Dizzy?


----------



## Ravan

Sam he'll be the one slobbering all over Maia lol (miriams little angel)


----------



## kara76

good luck ladies

sorry for the quick post your so so chatty


----------



## Kitty71

Evening all,

Thanks for the best wishes.

Good luck everyone with FUs, scans and appointments tomorrow. Hope all goes well for you all. I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's updates, it's a busy day tomorrow.


I'm off to bed, I'm exhausted, I think it's the excitement   

Kitty


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck for your follow ups vixxx and Jule

Fingers crossed for your scan Emma, glad you are feeling ok about your donor choice

Good luck for planning Kitty, you'll soon be on the way

Hi to everyone


----------



## Sam76

Hi Sarah - Hope you're doing well - will miss you next monday   
We've got builder coming to give us a quote on Friday to try and get things moving with the house again   

Good luck all for tomorrow - look forward to catching up with news - will have to set aside some quality laptop time tomorrow evening   

I feel a new ticker coming on too for counting down to baseline - wooohooo!

Sam xx


----------



## Jule

Sam I'm so pleased you have now got a plan and something to look forward to.glad everything went well with your fu.
Good luck everyone for tom for fu,planning and scans.
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Sam76

Hi Emma
List is on this thread - I've added you hun 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239874.new#new

Sam x


----------



## Ravan

Good luck with all the appointments today 

Good to see your name on the list venus,hope cerys comes too,sounds like she'll fit in well lol


----------



## ebonie

Wishing you all loads of luck for your appointments   

Emma lol i dropped him of this morning    pretty early wasnt it about 7.30ish   
he was in the bus stop i offered to give him a lift . 
Oh yeah dont worry ladies i dont just stop for everyone i know him    

Cerys still havent replied to my pm from last week emma


----------



## Ravan

venus I'm not a believer in bad luck when it comes to cots ect before pregnancy,I know a lot of people are though.
Can it be stored flat pack in your loft?That way you get a bargin,but its out of sight.

Eb you causing trouble?


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Emma - I did find you!

Hi to everyone else, good luck with all your appointments and treatments today   
If you find the time to pin somebody down while your there to sort my referral out that would be great! lol.  I think they are going to get sick of me ringing!  They said today though that they have been too busy and may have time next week.  So fingers crossed  

Love to all Pheobs xx


----------



## ebonie

well done on starting ur tx and for ur first jab . Bet you was so excited i really hope and
pray that this will be the one for you and cerys       

Hope everyone elses appointments went well today xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Yeahy that's great news on the treatment Emma spin it is really exciting and I really hope this is the one.  Will be reading with great interest every step, so that I will know what to expect.    that this is the one for you xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi all,

Glad your appointment went well Emma and you're on your way!! And hope everything went well with those with Fu's and scans.

I've just returned from my appointmant and all went well. We saw Jodie and she was lovely.

I'll be on a long protocol and have been prescribed Suprecur then 300 iu of Menopur. My original script was for 450 but Jodie had it adjusted because of my AMH levels.

Out of curiosity I asked what my levels were and they are:

AMH 19.4 
LH 0.1
FSH 0.3

I know the AMH is pretty good for my age but do you guys think the others look ok??

The only downside of today is that I can't start until my September cycle because Jodie said there is some huge conference happening soon and alot of the clinicians will be attending and they will be a bit short on staff. She's got me down as a reserve though and she said I can pester them weekly to see if anyone cancels.

It feels great to get my hands on the drugs though    and it feels like it's really happening. I've got EC provisionally booked for 25th October so not a huge wait.

I'm off to do a new ticker!!  

Take care all,

Kitty


----------



## PixTrix

woohoo great news Emma congrats and good luck.

Great news Kitty, hope you get fitted in as a reserve, but September will soon be here x


----------



## Kitty71

Cheers PixTrix,

And yes September will soon be here, we're going to book a nice holiday and that will help make the time fly.

I'm just relieved to have a plan and I'm really grateful we've got this chance   

Kitty


----------



## PixTrix

Having a plan helps so much. A nice holiday will be the perfect thing to get things moving quicker and have you nice and refreshed for your tx. Good luck x

Much better thanks Emma, apart from a gunky belly button that hasn't healed lol Aw thanks I love my little babies (one is a poodle!) wouldn't have ridden this journey without them! Certainly spoiled rotten, very much so! Yours are beautiful, I have looked at your website too, its great. My grandparents kept cavs


----------



## Jule

Great news girls about your fu/appts today.emma bet u can't believe you are on your way it won't be long for you now.
Kitty holiday sounds great nice to relax before you start.
My tx will prob be sept/oct by the time they sort funding issue out my news is on the chromosome thread


----------



## Jule

Pix when is your next op?how are you feeling.
How are you queenie, any news for you?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Jule, hope it won't be too long a wait for you

Kitty, glad your planning went well, holiday first sounds like a great plan

Emma, well done on your jabs, you're on the way woohoo!

Sam, loving your new ticker! Won't be long for you now. Good luck with the builders!

Hope you are well Queenie

Gunky belly button sounds delightful Pix! Hope it's all healed up soon

I'll miss you all on Monday - will make the next meet for sure


----------



## Jule

Its a shame u cantmake it sarah.how r u feeling?any bump yet?


----------



## SarahJaneH

I'm definitely changing shape - but it might be all the food I am scoffing!


----------



## Jule

Lol I'm sure it s a mixture of baby and food.next meet u will definately be rounder I'm sure we will see a big difference


----------



## PixTrix

Next op hopefully August Jule, but at the mercy of the NHS and waiting lists who knows! Once Queenie has hers, I know mine should follow shortly after! I hope you get your tx before Sept/Oct but if not we may well cycle the same time.

Thanks Sarah, so hoping it does heal soon cos they will want to go back in that way for the lap. 

They flipping hopeless in my surgery been to see the nurse twice today to be sent out saying she not concerned. Had stitches out this morn, I seen that it wasn't healed properly, bright red and lots of oozing, hasn't even joined where the stitches were so went back to be told more or less that it is just a dirty belly button lol the cheek of it, I had cleaned it out with saline before going there is just alot of discharge. Wish I could go back to my old surgery


----------



## SarahJaneH

Look forward to seeing you next time. Hope you can get the funding sorted soon, its so wrong you have to keep chasing up   

Pix, here's a whack for your nurse too     make that two...


----------



## PixTrix

lol thanks Sarah!


----------



## pheobs1

Hey Pix trix  - I am new to this thread, but  recently  had a laporoscopy and my belly button got infected......not nice.  I regard myself as clean, had showers everyday, but still got an infection.  So don't worry about it! xxxxxxxx It took weeks for the disolvable stitches to actually go, the others went quite quickly...except the belly button! xx


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Phoebe. Thats the thing, I think that it is infected, but they won't take any notice. But then it took them 2 years to scan my gallbladder so nothing new there! Haven't long cleaned it out and already filled back up with discharge that it is coming from a little hole in the corner. I had permanent stitches and don't think it helped that they left them to the point of embedding in my skin despite me asking for early removal, the nurse had a hard time trying to remover them and said should have come out sooner! oh well, it will sort itself out


----------



## Jule

Pix how about leaving it to the air to see if it will dry it out a bit.


----------



## Jule

Hi Sugar any news on your tx or your next plan.  Where did you see Lyndon was it the new clnic?


----------



## pheobs1

I think the air was the problem with me.  Sitting up to ease the trapped wind, meant my belly button was closed.....not that skinny!  It was really disguising, kept getting a disgusting ring around my belly button every half hour, was smelly and gross!  My stitches were dissoluble but the ones in my belly button didn't of course.  They did in the end, but had two sets of antibiotics, so keep on at your doctor Pix

Also Emma, I can hardly  stop myself buying clothes and I am years off treatment, so I am nobody to judge about the cot.  If it is a bargain, get it.  You will get you baby xxxxx

xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Jule it not covered now. I'm sure it will settle in a few days.

Oh yeah the ring around the belly button me too Phoebe!! Thanks Phoebe

Emma lots of licks from Pixie the poodle she doesn't mind being called a bichon at all, I always get asked they are sisters from the same litter!!!


----------



## pheobs1

LOL the ring is the worst!  But you have to keep checking to see if it's there!
x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

My goodness the thread has filled up with lots of lovely new ladies. Hope everything is going well for everyone.

I am waiting for my apt with Mr G to discuss my options regarding removing my tubes. Hope he can sort something out.

Jules - I saw lyndon at his new clinic (posted on the crmw thread) and discussed my next treatment. Hopefully doing final cycle early spring. Will be doing at CRMW clinic as it looks amazing. Lyndon as designed the clinic himself and has the most amazing technology in his lab. I am sure that success rates will be great.

Hope everyone is doing ok and their treatment is going well


----------



## Kitty71

Pix hope you're all healed soon.

And Jules I hope your funding issues are resolved soon, I had an appeal with HCW and I know it's a horrible feeling to know such important decisions are in the hands of others.


Kitty xx


----------



## PixTrix

you've made me giggle Phoebe! Yes def keep checking!

Lovely to see you Sugar and great news about your next tx

Thanks Kitty :O)


----------



## jo1985

hi all , glad all your appts have gone well will be keeping my eyes peeled for updates mine is august, phoned hosp today to sort out tests as the letter i had said if they been done within 12 months they ok but ours are 22 months ago been dne and thought cud get them done b4 appt and start on august cycle as af due 3 days after appt but they told me ill be told what tests need re doing at appt ao prob be sep cycle now but its all good cant complain i got an appt which in it self is chuffing as 22 months waiting xx

hope u all have a good week end wont be on much till sunday now working so enjoy ur weekend 

jox


----------



## kara76

i would love to be able to keep up with this thread but i just cant sorry! if anyone ever wants to ask me something can someone let me know via pm lol


----------



## kara76

emma you silly sod lol its not you its me as they say lol

im just very busy and dont get on as much, this thread uus very much for you girls now promise me you wont be sad, i love seeing it so busy, great support for eachother


----------



## jo1985

i get where ur coming from kara , its for girls going thro tx and u ve been done got the t shirtt-- or sud i say gorgeous bundle tyler and u must be uper busy being a mam xx

thanks for all ur valuable advice and hope u dnt go to far lol x


----------



## julespenfold

Pix.......................lap august
sundancer...........follow up 29th June
Sheena...............Scan 9th July
Dizzywizzy..........stimming, scan wed 7th  July EC (poss    Friday) or Monday 12th July
Emma..................Stimming  Jule.....................Follow up 8th July
Vixxx...................Follow    up 8th July
Kitty....................Cycling Sept  Cardifflaura........deivf 12th July
Jk1......................planning  appointment      21st July
Julespenfold........Planning    appointment 22nd      July
sugar..................Apt Mr G 28th July
Queenie..............Lap      July/August
Helen..................Follow  up 5th August
jo198 ................ planning appointnment 25th    august
Sam....................Gonapeptyl    Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug 
marieclare...........Hysteroscopy consult 8th July, antagonist starting 8th september
millimags.............waiting      

Hi Guys    

Though I would pop up the list again as its been a few pages Emma and Kitty I have put your new details up but please fell free to correct them.    

Well Done on your first Jab Emma they get easier as you go along, my dp did 90% of mine and they do get that look in thier eye just before they do it        

Kitty congrats on your dates looks like we may be cycling around the same time as I would like to start at the end of Sept will know for definate in a couple of weeks.    

Pix -I had the problems with my belly button after my second lap. My stitches didn't disolve as they were supposed to and the nurse couldn't find the last one when she came to take them out. After a week it made a horrible smell and they gave me this powder stuff to put in to help dry it out which worked wonders I'll see if I can find the name off it and let you have the details so you can nag your nurse.    

Kara - No worries about keeping up we all understand will pm/txt if we need you xx    

Emma - Don't worry about talking too much its not possible        

Sheena - Hope your scan goes OK today x    

Dizzy - How are you doing? when are you having EC if its today hope all goes well x    

Vixx - Hope your FU went well and you got the answers to your questions.      

Hope everyone else is OK have a fab weekend  

Jules


----------



## marieclare

Hi all, nice to see lots of progress happening.

pix sorry to hear about your manky belly button lol, doesn't sound very nice, hope it clears up soon or the surgery do something about it for you. Is there no way you can change docs if you are not happy with them?

Sugar great to hear you have been to crmw. I will catch up with your news on that thread. 

Emma well done on starting tx you must be relieved and excited. best of luck for you   

Well I will put my news here even though I am not sure if we will be cycling at IVFWales or not at the moment...  
Went to see a gynae last night that JE referred me to, he was a really nice guy, very helpful and he chatted to us lots about the whole IVF thing not just the hysteroscopy. He had some good ideas for us which we will think about. Booked in for my hysteroscopy 19th August so will deffo be in time to cycle for my booked in dates in september, if we do decide to go ahead. 

Very strange thing happened though, he had a copy of a letter to my "gp", all about my treatment and condition, except it wasn't my GP it was a random doctor in cardiff I have never heard of. Clinic has never asked for my GP details.... I have a theory about what might have happened but I have written to the clinic to ask for some clarification. So we will see....


----------



## marieclare

Sundancer.............Follow up 29th June
Dizzywizzy.............Stimming, Scan 7th July, EC Fri 9th or Mon 12th July
Jule.......................Follow up 8th July
Vixxx....................Follow up 8th July
Sheena..................Scan 9th July
Emma (Venus).......Stimming, Follow up 15th July 
Cardifflaura............DEIVF 12th July
Jk1........................Planning appt 21st July
Julespenfold...........Planning appt 22nd July
Sugar....................Appt Mr G 28th July
Queenie.................Lap July/August
Pix........................Lap August
Helen.....................Follow up 5th August
Marieclare..............Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th Sept
Jo198 ...................Planning appt 25th August
Sam......................Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug 
Kitty.....................Cycling Sept
Millimags................Waiting
Pheobs1................Waiting


----------



## Ravan

very pretty in pink lol


----------



## Jule

Sundancer.............Follow up 29th June
Dizzywizzy.............Stimming, Scan 7th July, EC Fri 9th or Mon 12th July
Jule.......................Start pill on day 1 of bleed hopefully get funding sorted and be able to cycle sept!!!
Vixxx....................Follow up 8th July
Sheena..................Scan 9th July
Emma (Venus).......Stimming, Follow up 15th July    
Cardifflaura............DEIVF 12th July
Jk1........................Planning appt 21st July
Julespenfold...........Planning appt 22nd July
Sugar....................Appt Mr G 28th  July
Queenie.................Lap July/August
Pix........................Lap August
Helen.....................Follow up 5th August
Marieclare..............Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th Sept
Jo198 ...................Planning appt 25th August
Sam......................Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug 
Kitty.....................Cycling Sept
Millimags................Waiting
Pheobs1................Waiting        Ooh dont know how to get this back black    Anyway ill continue in pink, ive updated mine all very vague now but put a bit of plan there for me


----------



## Jule

ooh how weird it looked pink and when i posted it went black this is all very odd.  SOemone can you copy and paste and put it back pink i dont know how to do it


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Jules, powder sounds like just the thing it needs drying out. Sounds like you have got a fun time coming up with your mini, have fun x

You Chatterbox Emma lol no seriously it is great. You will notice that this thread gets really busy at times,  then it will go quiet and then busy again.

We know you always there if needed Kara x

THanks Marie wish could go back to my old GP but different area despite only being 15mins away. Great you are booked in for your hystersocopy and not too long to wait. Gosh that is strange about the letter. There wouldn't have been a mix up with your recipients GP's details would there?


----------



## kara76

well done emma, have you seen my vids?

pix hows you hun? healing well? do you wana come to meet on monday?

marie weird bout your letter


----------



## kara76

i was a dab hand by the time i did the vids lol, the first one was scary lol


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo well done Emma, all gets easier from here.

Hi Kara, I think the belly button is looking better thanks, I have been using salt water to clean. Been trying to work something out for Monday, cos would so love to come. The dogs are in grooming in Carmarthen until about 4ish and then going for a quick look around kennels that the girls may be going to. Have gone and booked another holiday and their usual kennels are full and very fussy where they go so frantically trying to find somewhere else, hate leaving them in kennels at all    Anyway so back to the meet. I was thinking of seeing if Phil would drop me off at the meet, if you could drop me home please.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Emma, that would be great to have the list please. I was told of a Gloria in Llanelli who specialises in home boarding bichons she has 2 bichons and takes only 2 dogs at a time as long as no bigger than a bichon. That sounded fab but she booked. My only concern is my bichon is very scared of strangers so not sure how she would cope in a home setting, at least she can hide in kennels for a while!! Would love her to be ok in a home tho, so much better for them. Will get that PM sent to you, I am jabbering now lol


----------



## PixTrix

oo the pet hotel would be fab, think it would cost more than my hol tho lol


----------



## kara76

pix of course i will drop you home, would be great to have you at the meet


----------



## jo1985

i looking at going away got 9 to 23 off in work as the family r away so if i go then i ll be back 2 days b4 my appt so ill be all relaxed hopefully i can get hol booked waiting for dp to let me know if wrk has said yes whooooooo hooooooooooo


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara, you're a star. I'll see what Phil says.

THanks Emma, brill. Yeah was hoping they could be introduced before. The bichon will go to anyone, no stranger danger she potty lol but the poodle won't even go to my parents properly! Aw they do get attached to us don't they and its like they can tell the time! I'm sure Pix knows what day of the week it is cos always knows agility day lol Would be brill to have a doggy meet with all our furbabies one day!

Not off anywhere exotic, just Poole but first hol with my nephew so very excited. I feel really bad cos only just back from cornwall and hardly ever leave them and now off already in a month. I may use the day care of Pet hotel when go to Cardiff for op.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, I had my egg collection on Friday and had the phone call today to say that 5 have fertilised - back in for ET on monday!! It's looking good so far. Good luck to everyone else with your treatments xxx


----------



## miriam7

sorry ladies im struggling to keep up too    well done on your 5 dizzy and good luck for transfer    how many eggs did you get


----------



## Kitty71

Hi all,

Congrats on your 5 and good luck for ET tomorrow Dizzy   

And Jules looking forward to cycling with you   

Kitty


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Miriam, They retrieved 8 eggs, injected 7 of them, 1 was immature, 1 didn't respond and 5 fertilised xx


----------



## miriam7

your eggs have done well then good fertilisiation rate    good luck for the morning sending you sticky vibes


----------



## jk1

well done dizzy....i'm also struggling to keep up...venus well done on the injections....you'll be surprised how used to doing them you get and when they stop its weird!!

Hi jules & pix...hope you are both ok.

Jo xxx


----------



## helen_26

Just a quickie to check in with you all. So much is going on here now, ther's no way I'll be able to read back and catch up.  Good  luck to all who are cycling, about to cycle, waiting etc, etc.
I'm not going to be aroundfor a little while, but will be keeping watch and trying to keep up.  I'm struggling a bit since the failed cycle and just need to keep myself busy with things other than fertility.  Hope fully once we have had our fu on 5th August (seems so far away) we can try to look forward and prepare ourselves for our next go - whenever that may be.
Love to all xx


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone.  Yes girls i can see this thread is moving so quickly but so exciting, all these people cycling, having appts, nearly excitiing etc   

Emma how are the injections going?

Dizzywizzy good luck for et tom.

Helen i know how you feel it is very hard when you have just had a failed cycle ive been there and to come on here and hear about people cycling and get positive results can be hard when you have just failed.  Go and take some time away from here and enjoy life without fertility talk all day long, im sure it will do you the world of good   

Hi everyone else how are you all.


----------



## Ravan

Dizzy good luck for tomorrow.   

Helen I know only too well what its like to have failed a cycle.Take the time for you and hubby   You'll be missed tomorrow but your wellbeing needs to come first. August will be here before you know it   

Venus hope you do make it tomorrow,but dont worry if you cant....we meet every month   And well done Sadie for 2nd place   

Good luck for all those having any appointments tomorrow....we need the pink list back i think


----------



## Sam76

very quick one to say good  luck for today Dizzy   x


----------



## kara76

dizzy good luck, hope it all goes well

helen big hugs huni


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck today Dizzy

Helen, hope the time away from all things to do with tx does you good, you and dh take care, do some fun stuff, August will soon be here and hopefully you'll have a plan   

Sounds like the jabs are going well Emma

Sheena, hope you got on ok on Friday

Just looked at the list - Cardifflaura if you are reading - Good Luck!

Marie, strange about your letter. Sounds like you had a good meeting with the gynae and good to hear you have a date for your hysteroscopy

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## pheobs1

Good Mroning Everyone.

Dizzy - good luck for today   
Pix - Glad the old belly button situation is looking up!  My GP told me to have a salt bath twice a day and wear a crop top around the house!  Interesting!
Emma - Pants news about your car, but fab news on the result at the show!  Hope you are doing ok with your injections.
Helen -    I am sure August will be here in no time and that this next tx will be the one for you    

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

AFM - got a call from the clinic on Friday, to say that they had looked at my referral and were giving me the next available appointment.  Good news you may think!  Except they are booked up until the end of September, but have a cancellation on September 2nd with Janet Evans.  So we have our date for our first consultaion! Yeahy!  The only slightly annoying thing is the date we have in September is when we would have had an appointment based on the replacement referral letter they received on May 25th (14 weeks), based on being referred on March 30th we were expecting to go this month.  Really positive that we at least have a date now though!


----------



## julespenfold

One List soz my Pink doesn't see to work!!

Sundancer.............Follow up 29th June
Dizzywizzy.............ET Mon 12th July
Jule.......................Waiting
Vixxx....................Follow up 8th July
Sheena..................Scan 9th July
Emma (Venus).......Stimming, Follow up 15th July 
Dizzywizzy.............ET Mon 12th July
Cardifflaura............DEIVF 12th July
Jk1........................Planning appt 21st July
Julespenfold...........Planning appt 22nd July
Sugar....................Appt Mr G 28th July
Queenie.................Lap July/August
Pix........................Lap August
Helen.....................Follow up 5th August
RachelC27..................Planning Appt 16th August
Jo198 ...................Planning appt 25th August
Sam......................Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug 
Marieclare..............Hysteroscopy cons 8th July, Antagonist starting 8th september
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Kitty.....................Cycling Sept
Millimags................Waiting
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Jule.......................Waiting

Phoebs and Rach I have added your dates.

Dizzy sending you lots of sticky vibes hope all has gone well 5 is a fab no.

Helen - Hope your OK August will be here in no time  

Emma - you said the magic four letter word 'mini' wot have you got, if its an old one let me know as I can probably help x

Hope everyone else is OK hopefully see a few of you tonight.

Jules x


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Jules xx


----------



## marieclare

guys have fun at the meet today, big cyber hugs from me to everyone   

dizzy great news on your EC, good luck for transfer today   

Hi Helen, I understand the struggling and it can be better to keep your mind on other things, hope 5th August comes around quick for you. 

Pheobs congrats on getting a date, at least you know what you are aiming for now which I always think helps.


----------



## marieclare

Just shuftying round my entry to be in the right order!

Sundancer.............Follow up 29th June
Dizzywizzy.............ET Mon 12th July
Jule.......................Waiting
Vixxx....................Follow up 8th July
Sheena..................Scan 9th July
Emma (Venus).......Stimming, Follow up 15th July 
Dizzywizzy.............ET Mon 12th July
Cardifflaura............DEIVF 12th July
Jk1........................Planning appt 21st July
Julespenfold...........Planning appt 22nd July
Sugar....................Appt Mr G 28th July
Queenie.................Lap July/August
Pix........................Lap August
Helen.....................Follow up 5th August
RachelC27..................Planning Appt 16th August
Marieclare..............Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th september
Jo198 ...................Planning appt 25th August
Sam......................Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Kitty.....................Cycling Sept
Millimags................Waiting
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Jule.......................Waiting


----------



## Sheena3

Hi Girls,
Had scan on friday and another today, as they are worried I might be developing OHSS. Found the appointment today quite frustrating. I've had scans done by Marie and Lorraine before who were lovely, but Friday and today I had a locum consultant. I don't know her name as she didn't introduce herself. She also got my name wrong and didn't really tell me what was going on. I've come out today feeling really quite confused and worried as although she was nice enough she didn't really explain what was happening and didn't let me see the screen after the scan as the others always have  . She also has a very strong accent so I was struggling to understand what she was saying at times. I'm the kind of person who needs to know the details or I worry. Apparently I have too many follicles which aren't really developing enough and the cyst I had at baseline might be back but she wasn't really sure, and only mentioned it just as I was leaving. I've had a blood test today so am waiting for the results of that now, although she didn't even explain what that might tell her. I know all the staff are very busy but I just wish she had given me a bit more time and explained what the consequences were likely to be. Has anyone else had OHSS? She mentioned having to have my embies frozen if I EC is successful. Thanks for letting me vent, stress and hormones really aren't a good combination are they!!


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, well i finally got in touch with clinic to find out that treatment shceduling appointment hadn't been booked and the earliest they could book me in for was 12th october seems ages away but it'll probably come round quick coz this year seems to be flying by. hope all you girls are doing ok with whatever stage of treatments your at i do keep up with you all but just don't get enough time to post very often, bye for now sam.


----------



## jk1

Helen    hun..i know what you mean and how you are feeling xx

Hey Jule...hows you? xx

Venus..well done on the injections..bet you're a pro now!!

Hi Marie...hope you are ok xx

Evening Sammy.. shame about the planning appt but like you say i bet the time flys by!!

Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

HI everyone

Glad you have an appointment now Pheobs, you too Sammy. Even though it is further away than you hoped, hopefully the time will go quick for you both.

Sheena, I think the same consultant did one of my scans when I was stimming on my second cycle. Had to ask a lot of questions to get any info, very different to the nurses scanning. Sorry, I don't know much about OHSS other than what is on the sheet they give you at clinic. Some of the girls will be able to give you more advice later I'm sure, but it might be worth jotting down some questions and phoning the clinic tomorrow to put your mind at rest. Fingers crossed you can go ahead as planned   

Hi Jo, hope you are well - not long now till your appt

Hope all has gone well today Dizzy


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Ladies, Sorry about this long post but I have just calmed down from what was an horrendous ET yesterday! 

I feel I have to write this as there may be other ladies on this forum in the same situation who have had a loop biopsy surgery in the past that could affect their IVF procedures if stenosis has occurred with you.

About 8 years ago I had surgery to remove abnormal cancerous cells by loop biopsy. All cells were removed and haven't had any smear since which has needed further investigation.

Well today, I was prepped and went into theatre, as the Dr put the speculum and started cleaning around she asked me whether I had had any cervix surgery in the past, I told her about my op (which incidentally I had put on forms when I first was referred for failing to conceive).

She then tried to insert the catheter to which she said that it was proving very difficult and causing me extreme pain as I had 'cervical stenosis' which in short means a closure or narrowing of the cervix due to scar tissue closing it from past surgery!

It was too late to sedate me so she just had to make some kind of opening and get the procedure done - I was in agony. The only thing I was offered was gas and air.

I am no longer in pain today, but am worried that my embryos would have been stressed during the whole procedure.

Since I have been home I have been researching cervical stenosis on the net, and one of the symptoms is infertility due to sperm not being able to get through the closed cervix!! So I am now wondering if that is the problem with not being able to conceive. When I was first referred to the hospital they did blood tests for us both, sperm analysis of hubbie (which showed low motility and blamed our lack of conceiving on him) and a scan for me. 

What I want to know is why wasn't this picked up before we got to this stage - there are some women on other forums who have had this problem but had dilation or further surgery to open the cervix in order to be able to perform ET or conceive naturally, before going through IVF.

I know I shouldn't be stressing out as I have 2 8cell compact embies back in me after all (officially PUPO!!!) but I am so annoyed that I had to go through all that and above all we are paying for all our treatment - if dilating the cervix or a simple operation was done before we started our IVF would we have been able to conceive naturally, and not had to pay the £4500?

I don't know what to do or who to complain to?

Sorry everyone, hope all your treatments went well yesterday xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Dizzy,

That must have been so distressing for you, I'm glad you are no longer in pain and just wanted to wish you you well for the next two weeks, I haven't had any treatment so I have no experience but I'm sure your embies will be ok.


Kitty


----------



## julespenfold

Sheena.................Scan 12th July
Emma (Venus)........Stimming, Follow up 15th July 
Cardifflaura............DEIVF 12th July
Jk1.......................Planning appt 21st July
Julespenfold...........Planning appt 22nd July
Sugar....................Appt Mr G 28th July
Queenie.................Lap July/August
Pix........................Lap August
Helen....................Follow up 5th August
RachelC27..............Planning Appt 16th August
Marieclare..............Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th september
Jo198 ...................Planning appt 25th August
Sam......................Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Kitty.....................Cycling Sept
Millimags................Waiting
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Sammy75.............. Planning 12th October
Jule.......................Waiting
Sundancer.............Follow up 29th June
Vixxx....................Follow up 8th July

  

Dizzywizzy.............. OTD

Hi All

Dizzy  that sounds horrible I hope you are feeling a bit better this morning, congrats on being PUPO  I have send a pm to Kara as she may be able to help with who to complain to etc x

Emma - Yes I've got 7 of the little darlings in several conditions pics of my baby RSP Cooper (Penfold) are on the General Chit chat page, I'll send you a PM re the rest x

Sammy - If I were you I would keep ring the clinic on a regular basis if you want to go earlier as they may get a cancellation

Sheena - I have never had OHSS but I was telling talking to the girls last night and one of them has had it (she's now pregnant with twins) I think she is going to give you a pm. Hope you get your results back soon and you get someone else when you go back in.

Hope everyone else is OK today xx

P.S. Raven I'm not very good at this list thing yet please feel free to tidy up


----------



## kara76

sheena sounds like it was jo who scanned you. blood test will be used to determining youre risk of ohss, you get this after ec and the reason they tend to freeze embryos and not transfer is because pregnancy makes ohss worst yet there is no saying you will have to do that yet sp try and stay postive, drinks lots of fluids and eat protein, this helps

dizzy you poor love, do you want to complain?hugs for starters im sure that sperm can get up there, if you have periods and pass blood then sperm can deffo get up there, very offer these things arent picked up until et ect, its sad but ivf is very much trial and error and many come across problems on the way. me for one developed fluid filled tubes yet i didnt even know they were blocked. your embryos sound great hun. try and stop reading up om the net as it can be very annoying

jules thanks for pm ing me


----------



## Ravan

Jules its a perfect list lol and loving the colour.Its in good hands


----------



## sammy75

congrats on being pupo dizzy,  really sorry you had a terrible time getting there but make sure you rest plenty and plenty of      that you get your positive test in two weeks.  hi to everyone else today hope you all doing fine.
sam.


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick message to say 

good luck to eveyone doing tx at the moment.

hi to all hope you are all well.

afm just waiting for lap.


----------



## trickynic

Hi Sheena - just saw your post about OHSS. I developed it through my treatment but was able to continue and got pregnant so don't lose hope. I knew I was at risk because of my high FSH levels and polycystic ovaries so had the lowest dose of menopur and extra scans and blood tests throughout. I was told several times that I may not actually get to EC due to risks and that my eggs would have to be frozen. I think I know what consultant you are talking about - if it is, she made me cry once! Thankfully, I was fine to continue with my treatment but developed OHSS about a week after ET. Turns out this was because I was pregnant! It's not very nice but manageable if you can get rest - I had to take 3 weeks off work and literally just lay on the sofa watching crap TV.


Please don't worry too much - they have to tell you the worst just incase it happens. But, at the very worse, you may have to have your eggs frozen and wait until your next cycle when you are well enough to have the embryos transferred back in. Stay positive!


----------



## Jule

Queenie how are you   

Hiya to everyone else i will catch up soon just been mad cleaning the house.  We have another estate agent coming on fri to hopefully put it up with them, the last one was useless


----------



## Sheena3

Thanks guys, I spoke to Louise yesterday and she made me feel more positive. I've got another scan later this morning so we'll see what happens there. I'm trying to drink lots of fluid and had lots of protein for dinner last night. Have also not had any tea this morning as Louise recommended staying away from caffeine (really missing the tea right now, I don't function till I've had at least two cups!).
Thanks for your reassurance tricknic, it's always good to hear from someone who has been through it. I was very close to tears on Monday, which meant I didn't ask all the questions I could have. Dp is coming with me today though so he can be ready with the questions if I'm not. I'm going to blame hormones as I don't normally get that emotional. And actually the idea of 3 weeks on the sofa doesn't sound so bad right now!!

Hope you're feeling ok now Dizzy, that must have been horrible.   Hope it all works out for you now.

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hope all goes well Sheena.

Just a quick questions ladies, as I have surfed the net and got conflicting answers. I am due to have my hair dyed tomorrow, I have blonde foils. Is this OK to be done, I am PUPO, 3 days past ET. I don't want it to have any effect on my little embie xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Hope all goes well today Sheena,

Kitty


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Guys

Sheena - hope all went well today x

Dizzy - I was told to avoid having my hair died during the 2 week wait. You probably need to check with the hairdressers as the same rules apply as if you were pregnant and I think it may all depend on what is in the dye.

Emma - Glad to hear your feeleing a bit better PUPO = Pregnant Until Proved Otherwise. I was up and down a lot on my first cycle so could be just be the meds, I know I went from loving everyone to crawling up in the corner crying in the blink of an eye. You could always mention it next time you are in the clinic.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Sheena3

What a difference a nurse makes!!!
Well I had my scan this morning and I am so much happier than when I came out on Monday. Louise did my scan this morning and she explained everything really well, telling me the best and worst that could happen but in a very positive way. I have my EC scheduled for Friday morning now, which is very exciting, but I won't know until Monday probably whether the ET will be this cycle or whether there is still too much risk of OHSS and my any embies will have to be frozen.
Louise did say that if they do the ET on Monday I will have to be off work for 7 days. I really wasn't expecting that. I thought I would just be off for a couple of days. How have the rest of you found it? I was also wondering if I should take the time as holiday or sick leave? My boss does know about the treatment, but it doesn't feel quite right taking the time off as sick leave when I may feel absolutely fine.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Emma, hope it is all looking good and you have plenty of follicles (although as I've now been told moderation is better than too many!). I've been ready to burst into tears at the slightest thing this last week, which is very out of character for me.


----------



## marieclare

Hi Girls, 

Sorry this is just a quick one, just wanted to wish everyone lots of luck with treatments / appointments over the next few weeks. We are off away for a couple of weeks but will be back with avengence in August so if you could keep me on the list that would be great   

xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Sheena - My doctor signed me off on sick leave from the first day of DR with burserelin, and I am still off now, so it feels like I have been off for ages. But I am paying for this treatment and as I said to my doctor I want to give my body the best possible chance of this working and if that means being home relaxing everyday well so be it!! The doctors are very understanding of how mentally challenging IVF is too, I was an emotional wreck during injections xx


----------



## jk1

Dizzy....congrats on being PUPO but sorry to hear it was so horrible....i bet your embies were oblivious to anything else happening around them!! xx

Sheena....i have been scanned by the same lady and i found it very painful which i don't when the nurses do the scans...I take my 2 weeks holiday when i have my cycles starting from the week of EC. My boss knows about this cycle but not the previous 2 although he was very good with regards to my 'hospital appts' (scans!) leading up to EC!  I had OHSS on my first cycle which started just after EC so they weren't sure if they were going to do ET but they did we got there in the end!!

Hi Marie....hope you are ok and enjoy your 2 weeks away hun xx


AFM...woooooohoooooo planning appt a week today....need to lose about 4 pounds still though...shoud be ok!!  Julespenfold...a week tomorrow...yay!!

hope everyone is ok..

Jo xx


----------



## pheobs1

Hey girls, just a quick one.  Good luck and lots of love to everyone.

Emma, big      .  Always here if you need a chat.  I have heard from some of the girls on other threads that they have mood swings while on meds.  Keep your chin up honey xxxxx


----------



## kara76

hey jo i bet you cant wait

emma sorry to hear of your family news, the drugs can cause mood swings but not as likely with iui as there is no down regulation

sheena glad all went well louise is lovely, deffo go sick hun. i really wish i had gone sick instead of using annual leave

dizzy foils are fine hun , you can have them when pregnant too yet i personal never bleach my hair when i was pg or going through tx but its fine as foils dont touch the scalp and most modern dyes are fine anyway

marie hows you?

jules bet you cant wait til your appointment

hiya kitty

pix and queenie any news on your scans girls?


----------



## jk1

Hi emma...i would call the clinic tomorrow morning to see what they say...from memory the suprecur bottle is quite fullish at first so you may have been getting liquid in the syringe...i think you prob would have noticed if you weren't...it might just be that today its gone down below the level of being able to get any liquid out which is why you have noticed..try not to panic...easier said then done i know xx


----------



## kara76

emma have you got another bottle? you probably have beeb getting some and now the level is lower

how many jabs have you done?


----------



## kara76

emma they might suggest you take another drug to prevent ovulation if your sure you havent taken anything


----------



## kara76

what dose are you on? 0.2? or 0.5?


----------



## kara76

you could well be ok


----------



## kara76

you could judge it by drawing up and seeing how much is left in the bottle and that will tell you how much you have used? bear in mind they usually overfill by a bit


----------



## miriam7

oh no venus what a mistake to make ! heres hoping you can laugh about it tomorow and scan is ok


----------



## Jule

Emma that's positive though at least there may be another option.when will they see u again?


----------



## kara76

basically the antagonist means they will give you another drug to prevent ovulation.

fingers crossed


----------



## julespenfold

Sheena.................EC 16th July
Emma (Venus)........Stimming, 
Jk1.......................Planning appt 21st July
Julespenfold...........Planning appt 22nd July
Sugar....................Appt Mr G 28th July
Queenie.................Lap July/August
Pix........................Lap August
Helen....................Follow up 5th August
RachelC27..............Planning Appt 16th August
Marieclare..............Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th september
Jo198 ...................Planning appt 25th August
Sam......................Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Kitty.....................Cycling Sept
Millimags................Waiting
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Sammy75.............. Planning 12th October
Jule.......................Waiting
Sundancer.............Follow up 29th June
Vixxx....................Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............DEIVF 12th July










Dizzywizzy.............. OTD

Hi All

Sheena - Glad you appointment went well all crossed for Friday 
Emma - Fingers crossed everything is OK on your next scan sending you some 

Hi Jo, cant really get my head round that its only next week before our appointments

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing OK xx


----------



## kara76

sheena how are you today?

emma you plonker lol glad you could save the cycle lol


----------



## Sheena3

Hi girls,
I'm doing ok, just a bit nervous now. I can't believe I'm almost there. I also can't believe how much fluid I've drunk in the last few days!

Emma - it's good to hear that your cycle is working out. You must have some potent fresh air round your way!


----------



## miriam7

phew! so glad iui can still go ahead emma bet you have double checked your jab tonight   sheena wishing you lots of luck for the morning ... hope you get a good crop of eggies


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck for EC today Sheena     

Hello everyone have a good weekend   


Kitty


----------



## kara76

sheena good on ya drinking lots of fluid, and good luck for ec today


----------



## pickwick

good luck Sheena hope EC goes really well for you.xxxx


----------



## Jule

How did ec go sheena hope you got loads of eggs


----------



## Sheena3

Got six eggs, is that about average?. Apparently everything went ok, I slept through most of it so I wouldn't really know! But all the staff were really lovely. Feeling a little tired and sore right now but dp is busy making my dinner so I can't complain. Just have to wait for the phone call tomorrow. Fingers crossed. 
Hope the rest of you are doing ok.


----------



## jk1

well done Sheena, 6 is good hun, hope you have a good rest now and fingers crossed xxx


----------



## kara76

sheena that is great news

average is 6 to 10 i believe, 6 is my lucky number


----------



## trickynic

Well done Sheena - keep drinking that water and take it easy!


----------



## ebonie

Well done sheena    for your phone call tomorrow


----------



## Jule

Great news sheena 6 is a good number.good luck for the phone call tom xx


----------



## Sheena3

We currently have 4 little embryos floating in their dishes. Nicky from embryology rang us at about 8.30 this morning.  It feels really wierd that something which could by some miracle become our child is floating in a little dish in the hospital. We're going for ET on Monday.  Then it's time for the dreaded 2ww. Thanks for all the good luck messages, it really helps.


----------



## jo1985

ah well done sheena so pleased for u and    they turn into a lickle baby for u take care x


----------



## Jule

Great news sheena.fingers crossed for frosties for u too xx good luick for tranfer on mon


----------



## miriam7

brill news sheena bet you cant wait to get them back where they belong   anyone know if lauras tx has gone ahead ok ?


----------



## kara76

sheena thats great news and good luck tomorrow


----------



## jk1

thats brill sheena...good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck for tomorrow Sheena,

Kitty


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news on your embies Sheena, 4 was a lucky number for me, hope it is for you - good luck tomorrow

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Emma

Good luck for your planning appointments go well this week Jo and Jules!

Hope you are doing ok Dizzy, fingers crossed for you   

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Queenie1

good luck today sheena


----------



## julespenfold

Congrats Sheena and all crossed for you today 4 is a fab no.

Emma hope all goes well with your scan today x

Jo - Are you excited yet?

Hi to everyone else hope you all OK xx


----------



## kara76

emma hope your scan went well

sheena how did et go?

so ladies a week of planning appointment? you girls excited?


----------



## jk1

Hi emma - sorry i don't really know much about IUI but it does sound like a good size hun and as they say...it only takes one!! (sorry i get really annoyed when people say that to me - although it is true!!)

Julespenfold, Sarah & Kara - i am excited and a little nervous...need to e-mail Lyndon tonight to arrange a time for us to see him too...how are you feeling?

Jo xx


----------



## Sheena3

It seems really weird that there are two little embryos swimming around inside me. I didn't realise that we would be able to see them on the screen and take their photo. It was also lovely that dp was allowed into the room when they were inserted. All very exciting.

Although I have to say there is no dignity in the situation whatsoever. Lying there with my legs in the air while people come and go from the room is not quite how I envisaged conceiving a child, but hey it will all be worth it if we get a lovely baby.   

The embryologists are hoping that the other 2 embryos will continue growing and become suitable for freezing but they are only at 5 cells so they may not make it. 

Dp is now waiting on me hand and foot which is lovely but as I feel absolutely normal I feel a bit of a fraud. Oh well it might not last so I'd better lie back and enjoy it!


----------



## pickwick

Hi Sheena you take it easy girl, give them little embies a chance to bed in and let DP wait on you.  It isn't very dignified I know but will hopefully be worth it.  I have everything crossed for you and wish you all the best.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Glad all went well with ET today Sheena, you must be so excited. Take it easy and let your DP look after you.

Hopefully your other embies will be ok for freezing too.

Take care,

Kitty   

JK1 and Jules not long now!!!!


----------



## ebonie

Does anyone know how laura is doing after divf !!


----------



## julespenfold

Emma (Venus)........ Stimming, IUI poss 21st
Jk1....................... Planning appt 21st July
Julespenfold........... Planning appt 22nd July
Sugar.................... Appt Mr G 28th July
Queenie................. Lap July/August
Pix....................... Lap August
Helen.................... Follow up 5th August
RachelC27.............. Planning appt 16th August
Marieclare.............. Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th september
Jo198.................... Planning appt 25th August
Sam...................... Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Kitty..................... Cycling Sept
Millimags................ Waiting
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Sammy75............... Planning 12th October
Jule....................... Waiting
Sundancer............. Follow up 29th June
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July










Dizzywizzy.............. OTD
Sheena.................. OTD

Sheena Congrats on being PUPO, it is a very weird feeling every thing crossed for you let us know your testing date and we'll amend the list xx

Emma - Sorry I dont know anything about IUI fingers crossed for you are you still going in Tomorrow?

JK - Good luck for tomoz, let us know how you get on

AFM - Kind of can't believe it has come around already a bit nervous/excited, I know I still wont be cycling for a couple of months with the anemia but will be good to have some dates and find out re the 2nd cylce funding. My SIL went in for her op today just waiting to find out the results x

P.S. Raven cant get the stuff in line can you wave your magic wand xx


----------



## Sheena3

Good luck Emma, I really hope it goes well for you tomorrow.
Fingers crossed


----------



## Queenie1

good luck emma for tomorrow hope it goes well

julepenfold good luck for your app on thursday hope you get some dates.

jk1 good luck for your planning app tomorrow.


----------



## jk1

Evening all,

Thank you for all your messages, i'll log on tomorrow night to let you know how i got on...am a little worried about my BMI as my weight is up and down like a yo yo...have discovered its best to weigh in the morning as i am a couple of pounds lighter then!!

Emma - good luck for tomorrow

Jules - good luck for thursday...i assume we'll be cycling around the same time...v exciting!!

Sheena - enjoy the rest hun and congrats on being PUPO!! xx

Hi Queenie...hope you are ok hun xx

Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congrats on being pupo Sheena - rest up and let dh wait on you!

Good luck tomorrow Jo, hope all goes well

Hi to everyone, sorry just a quickie as dashing off out xx


----------



## Sam76

Jo and Emma - good luck for tomorrow xx
JulesPenfold - good luck for Thursday xx

Sheena - congrats on PUPO status and enjoy being waited on!
Dizzy - how are you doing?

Just a quick one from me as in-laws are about to call in  
xx


----------



## miriam7

good luck for insem venus   jk1 good luck for appoinment you to julespenfold , sheena hope you are taking things easy and enjoying being waited on


----------



## PixTrix

sorry I haven't been about much girlies life is hectic but just want to drop by to say that I am thinking of you all and wish you all luck xx


----------



## trickynic

Good luck to everyone with appointments this week


----------



## pheobs1

Sorry Guys, need to catch up,


Just wanted to say a quick good luck to Emma for today!
xxx


----------



## ebonie

Good luck emma for today       

Good luck to the rest of you for your apointments this week xxxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

good luck emma today hope it goes well

good luck jk1 for your app today

good luck julespenfold for your app tomorrow

sheena hope you are resting up.


----------



## jk1

Evening Girls,

Hi Emma, hope all went well today xx

Had my appt with Lyndon and Debbie today.  Lydon said that on paper there is no reason why I shouldn't fall pregnant with ICSI. Our embryos are good, we just need more so that we have some frosties!!

My cycle is booked for October (its the earliest they could fit us in - she did say about Sept but said that staffing issues in August would mean Sept would be difficult), having antagonist again with a higher dose of Menopur and looking at blast transfer instead of 3 day...scary!! Oh...he also told us that we (DH) didn't have MF!! 

Sheena...hope you are feeling ok,

Julespenfold...good luck for your appt tomorrw xx

Hope everyone else is ok.. Jo xx


----------



## Queenie1

jki sounds like app went really well. is this tx at ivf wales or crmw.

emma hope it went well today and you are resting up

jules good luck for tomorrow


----------



## jk1

Hi Queenie...its at IVF Wales this time but if it doesn't work (not v positive i know!) then we will definately go to Lyndon's new clinic next time xx


----------



## Vixxx

JK1 - sounds like encouraging news today.  I had antagonist last time with 600iu (8 vials) menopur - I'd previously been on 450iu - 6 vials.  How much will you be on?  Did you not have one of the doctors for your planning?  I've never had Lyndon there, didn't know it was an option!  Great to know when you'll be cycling again, and hope you can relax and enjoy the rest of the summer now!


----------



## Queenie1

i have had planning app with the nurses only never a doctor and have never had lyndon there.

i have the same thoughts as you jki i'm always thinking if this one doesn't work can we afford another go.

emma congrats. now rest up and let cerys look after you


----------



## jk1

Hi Vixxx, i had 150 menopur on my last cycle and got 7 eggs, 4 mature, so this time am going on 225 menopur this time (i had 225 with my first cycle and got 16 eggs but that was long protocol).  I e-mailed Lyndon a while ago and he offered to review our file and see us today too.  We saw him first for about 25mins then he went and discussed our file with JE and they decided on what cycle and dosage i would go on and then we saw Debbie to book the dates up and have our bloods re-done.

Yay Emma - well done for today....keeping my fingers crossed for you, DP and follie!!

Jo xx


----------



## jo1985

o my we r al busy on ere good luck to those who ve had theri appts seem like summer gna be busy . cant wait foir my appt not to long away x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Well done Emma, another lady in waiting! Here's some         for you all, hope the 2ww doesn't drive you up the wall

Glad your appointment went well Jo, hope the time flies for you until tx

Good luck for tomorrow Jules x

Sugar, not long til you see Mr G now, fingers crossed for you

Hope everyone is doing ok,    to all


----------



## Queenie1

good luck today jules

emma i hope you are still resting.


----------



## kara76

jk im glad your appointment went well

good luck those with appointments


----------



## jo1985

good luck today jules xx


----------



## Jule

Just wanted to pop by and say hi to you all.I have been thinkin of u,but I have been manic busy with my dissertation and it is still not finished.I will be awol until it is done.it has to be in the beginning of sept which means I have a wk to finish writing,send it to tutor following wk,correct it wk after then bind it which will take anotherr wk.
As soon as it is finished I will be back but until then I am panicking.
Good luck to u all,I will try and pop on on my phone during this time.hope u r all doing well and those of you cycling ad on 2ww r resting xx

I have bit of news so will post on chromosome


----------



## jk1

Oh the joys of getting your dissertation in on time...i remember it well!!! 

Nice to hear from you Jule, hope you are ok xx


----------



## julespenfold

Sugar.................... Appt Mr G 28th July
Queenie................. Lap July/August
Pix....................... Lap August
Helen.................... Follow up 5th August
RachelC27.............. Planning appt 16th August
Marieclare.............. Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th september
Jo198.................... Planning appt 25th August
Sam...................... Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Kitty..................... Cycling Sept
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold........... Cycling Oct/Nov
Millimags................ Waiting
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Sammy75............... Planning 12th October
Jule....................... Waiting
Sundancer............. Follow up 29th June
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July










Dizzywizzy.............. OTD
Sheena ................. OTD
Emma (Venus)......... OTD 6th August 2010


Emma - Congrats on being PUPO hope you are being waiting on hand and foot 

JK - Well done on your appointment October will be here before you know it, we were told the same thing no reason for it not to work with ICSI. Everything crossed we are both lucky this time x

Jule - I'll update your dates next week 

AFM - Had my planning appointment today with Marie who was lovely and not someone I have dealt with before now. Agreed with my iron issues that we would book me in for when I am due to finish the course which is Septemer.

On Long Protocol as before just increase the menopur, so will down reg through most of October with EC for November if all goes well. The best bit was that we got this all on the nhs through the 2nd funding which is one less thing to stress about.

Hope everyone else is doing OK, and looking forward to the Meet in Newport on Monday xx


----------



## Queenie1

great news jules and that you get to start in october. 

this news had cheered me up today so happy to hear they are starting the 2nd nhs goes. 

marie is lovely, she did some of my scans and planning app's.


----------



## PixTrix

fab news Jules, its great you have got your tx booked and even better that it is NHS

It cheered me up too Queenie. I phoned regarding the lap today and they said that I should be called towards the end of August and will have a couple of weeks notice. So you should be a couple of weeks ahead of me. Woohoo we'll soon be off :O)

Congrats on being PUPO Emma, hope you are being spoiled!

Sounds like you are going to be very busy Jule, good luck

Soz going to have to read back a little to catch up on you all!


----------



## Kitty71

Great news Jules and Jo    be lovely having some cycle buddies!!

Kitty x


----------



## jk1

Julespenfold - fab news about your appt and thanks for updating the list!! we'll be quite close to each other by the sounds of it..they think my EC will be 25th Oct..subject to AF dates!!!  Mine is NHS too...sounds like its all been sorted xx


----------



## kara76

morning all hope everyone is well

jk woo hoo nhs tx too thats fab

pix and queenie. once you have your date for your lap book a op follow up and a planning appointment as this will save you a few weeks lol

emma try and go with the flow as much as possible and i wouldnt bother looking at stats unless your looking for your situation!


----------



## Sheena3

Hi Girls,
I'm getting a little bored of all the resting, crap television is really compelling viewing!!!
I'm being really good though and confining myself to light weeding in the garden rather than moving big pots of plants and sacks of compost around as I normally would. Dp and I went out for a nice meal last night which gave us a good chance to chat.
The embryologist rang yesterday and unfortunately the other two embies weren't suitable for freezing. So it's fingers crossed for two I've got on board.

How's the resting going for you Emma?
Good news on the planning appointment Jules, looking forward to meeting you at the meet on Monday.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great to hear your app went well Jules and fantastic news on the NHS funding finally coming through for you all. Must be a real boost to those still waiting.
Queenie and Pix, sounds like laps are just round the corner and you'll be cycling again soon   

Emma and Sheena, hope you aren't going too bonkers on the 2ww, there is only so much crap daytime telly you can take isn't there!

Hope everyone is well, have a good weekend all


----------



## jo1985

just wanted to ask to all u ladies going thro have gone thro tx is there anything u took?? i been tld but friend to cut out caffine milk pop and to take a huge list off vitamins just wanted your opinion on what u did and feel best worked im going to get the pregnacare concepiton vits but anything else

answers greatfully apprciated

joxx


----------



## Queenie1

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180320.msg3750810#new

have a look on this thread it has lots of ideas what some of us did during tx.


----------



## trickynic

Congratulations Emma and Sheena - hope you are not going too crazy on the 2ww (if not, it should kick in soon!).


Jo - by all means take a look at what others have been taking in preparation for treatment, but I was advised by the IVF staff to just try and eat as healthy as possible - limit or cut out caffeine and alcohol, drink lots of water, and eat plenty of fruit and veg. I also took Well Woman vits during pregnancy and then swapped to Pregnacare once I got pregnant. Good luck with your treatment. 


Great news Jules


----------



## jk1

Emma...sorry to hear about what happened yesterday...hope you are ok...try and forget about it and relax and enjoy your weekend...think we might be in for some sun..yay!!!

Jo xx


----------



## kara76

morning all

emma i cant believe you deleted your post, we can even see what happened! trouble with places like these are emotions are high and some things can be taken the wrong way and also not everyone is gona like everyone just like real life, take it with a pinch of salt and ignore it. i know how hard that can be because i myself have had issues in the past, forget it if you can


----------



## Queenie1

emma so sorry to hear what happen hope you are ok try to forget it if you can.

afm i phoned yesterday about a tx planning app and i got one for october. i told the receptionist that is was for my 2nd nhs go and she seemed fine with it. i asked again would this tx be on the nhs and she said that i would have to speak with the nurses but said she would still keep the app for me. i left a message with the nurses asking if my tx would be on the nhs but have not heard from them. 
i'm sorry to hear that others have not managed to get one , keep trying and hopefully you will get one. think i must have been very lucky who answered the phone. 
i also phoned the waiting list about lap and they said yes i was to be called mid aug and would get and op date 2 weeks before. great i thought. so i asked about a pre op app and she said she would have to check with the nursing team. any way they got back to me and yes i do need a pre op app but the nurses said that they are behind schedule and my lap will not be now until september. can't believe this was so ready to have it. kept thinking once i was back from hols i would have lap before going back to school in sept. now i will have to have more time off from school.


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs Emma, the important thing is that you take care of yourself. We are here if you need us but it is important that you take some time and do what is right for you   

Great you have got your appointment Queenie. As you know I didn't manage to book mine despite speaking to the same receptionist but I am going to get back in touch on Monday and just book a planning appoint without mentioning NHS so there is one in place and take if from there with the nurses!

Its madness about the lap. I was told towards the end of August, but from what you were told it may seem that it could be mid Sept onwards. I'm not sure Mr G was very realistic when he said the wait was less than 4 months lol They are going to be in breach of NHS waiting times, but I'm not sure there is a way around this because I think they usually deal with this by seeing if you can have tx at another hosp to get it done quicker, but of course it is only Mr. G that we want to do our laps!


----------



## Queenie1

pix i hope you have better luck on monday with getting a planning app. and you too josie, it is difficult to understand why they are telling everyone different. they have had long enough to get ready for this.

i agree pix about the lap i only want dr g to do my lap. i spoke to dh about it and he said he thought if we complained we would just get a letter of apology and the doctors/nurses would get a black mark for breaching waiting times. 
don't forget to ring and check about your pre op app.


----------



## kara76

pix and queenie i know how frustrating it is waiting for your op but mr g is deffo worth the wait, your getting the best surgeon you can and his list always seems to be longer


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Queeni and Pix, sorry you are waiting longer than you hoped for laps, sounds like it will be worth it though, hang in there   

Emma, not sure what happened, but sounds like you need a   

Hope the 2ww ladies are all doing ok

Good luck for your appointment Sugar

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks girls, yep deffo worth the wait for Mr. G. With planning appoints going into Oct/Nov it won't matter anyway. It gives me plenty of time to get my belly button healed before it gets opened again. Waiting for nurse to get back to me tomorrow about having it cauterised! If they'd listened to me in the first place wouldn't have to be still dealing with it a month later!!    Woohoo, bring on ICSI number 3 and a baby in my arms   

How are you 2wwers getting along? Its got to be the worst part of tx but take it easy and each day is a day closer x


----------



## sun dancer

evening all havent been on for a couple of wks been away on my hols we had a fab time 
i hav had a quick read through there's so much happening 
hope everyone is keeping well i see that there is 2 girls on the 2ww hope u both taking it easy and not going round the bend 2 much 
sorry not done any personals x


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

Hope you all had a good weeknd.

Emma - Sorry I missed what happened or what was said at the weekend. I hope you are OK and it hasn't driven you away from the site    

Sundancer - hope your FU went well last month good to hear from you again 

Pix and Queenie - Hope you get your dates soon for your laps and the waiting for them isn't driving you too crazy.

Jo - I just went for the cut out Caffeine and Alcohol, drink plenty of water and eat healthy, this time I am seeing a nutritional therapist to help me with my diet side of things. The nxt month will fly by and your appointment will be here before you know it x

Catch up with a few of you tonight x


----------



## julespenfold

*Emma* - I had the same issue as you no probs giving up the other stuff but I am queen of the sweet tooth.

Been seeing Lotty (the nutritionist) for a couple of months and doing really well. I have put posts on the general chat about what she suggested etc. I think it was £60 for the initial consult and the £40 for each time after I am going about once a month so I don't think its too much. They do lots of other things there to help re fertility and often have offers on the website is www.nhfc.co.uk. I have got to say I have found everyone I have seen lovely and I'll be having acupunture inline with my tx.

Congrats on the show at the weekend too x

/links


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all hope everyone has had a gd day 
jules my fu went ok going for MRI scan on thursday evening this wk cause they dont know if i got a cycst or a loop of bowel around my ovaries so hopefully find out soon what it is 
venus our hol's was fab we went 2 mexico we also like 2 go long haul but it can just get a little expensive on times but worth it aswell


----------



## julespenfold

Sugar.................... Appt Mr G 28th July
Tinky..................... Baseline 30th August EC 2nd August
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix....................... Lap August/Sept
Helen.................... Follow up 5th August
RachelC27.............. Planning appt 16th August
Marieclare.............. Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th september
Jo198.................... Planning appt 25th August
Sam...................... Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix....................... Lap August/Sept 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Kitty..................... Cycling Sept
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold........... Cycling Oct/Nov
Millimags................ Waiting
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Sammy75............... Planning 12th October
Jule....................... Waiting
Sundancer............. Waiting
Dizzy.................... Waiting
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July










Sheena ................. OTD 4th August 2010
Emma (Venus)......... OTD 6th August 2010

Hi All

Had a lovely evening last night and great to meet some new faces, we have set the next date for Monday 23rd August and welcome suggestions on somewhere to meet that is central to all those want to come.

Sugar - Good luck for tomorrow hope it all goes well x

Sun Dancer - I hope your scan is OK on Thrusday and they give you some answers.

Hope everyone else is well
Jules x


----------



## Queenie1

sugar good luck for your app tomorrow with dr g hope it goes well

tinky good luck with your scan's and hope ec/et goes well for you

sheena hope you get a good result on your otd

emma good luck for test day hope its good news.

good luck to everyone who has app and tx


----------



## jo1985

sugar good luck with ur appt tom with mr g i know him personally and hes a lovely man.

good luck to all those on 2ww and got appt s coming up just looked at the list and my name is creeping up to the top slowly lol 

xx jo xx


----------



## kara76

just popping in to say good luck sugar you will like mr g

hi to everyone else


----------



## julespenfold

Sugar.................... Appt Mr G 28th July
Tinky..................... Baseline 30th August EC 2nd August
Helen.................... Follow up 5th August
RachelC27.............. Planning appt 16th August
Marieclare.............. Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th september
Jo198.................... Planning appt 25th August
Sam...................... Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix....................... Lap August/Sept 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Kitty..................... Cycling Sept
Sammy75............... Planning 12th October
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold........... Cycling Oct/Nov
Millimags................ Waiting
Jule....................... Waiting
Sundancer............. Waiting
Dizzy.................... Waiting
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July










Sheena ................. OTD 4th August 2010
Emma (Venus)......... OTD 6th August 2010

Just rejigging as I saw its come a bit out of date order and some people were on twice doh!


----------



## sun dancer

Hia all hope everyone is doing good 
venus i am gutted being home & bk in work so soon and im full of bloody cold  nevermind just hav 2 keep thinking of the good memories 
sugar hope ur app went well 2day
tinky good luck for ur b/line scan morro


----------



## jk1

evening all,

Hope everyone is ok...

Sugar - hope today went well xx

Emma - sounds like good symptoms....fingers crossed hun xx

Hey Jo - won't be long now...time will fly by!!

Sheena - hows you hun? xx

hey to kitty and julespenfold - my soon to be cycle buddies!! (well nearly ish!!)

jo xx


----------



## Sheena3

Hi Girls,
Lovely to meet some of you the other night, it's great to be able to chat to someone who knows exactly what you're talking about. I'm doing ok but this week is really starting to drag. Dp has now admitted that he's finding the wait just as bad as me, if not worse.  For some reason mid afternoon seems to go the slowest, I keep having to resort to eating chocolate to make time pass quicker!  

Hope you're appointment went well Sugar, I thought Mr G was lovely when I saw him last year.

Emma - Hope those signs prove to be real.  

Tinky - Good luck for your scan on Friday hope all goes to plan


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

How is everyone doing? Hope everyone is coping with the waiting and tx. Just to update my apt with Mr G is actually tomorrow lol. At least I hope it is   

Venus - hope you coping with the 2ww, it is a torturous wait
Julespenfold - glad your apt went well, roll on Oct for tx
Queenie - enjoy your holiday and hope that your lap is sooner than later
Kara - how are you and Tyler doing? Hope you both ok
Sheena - good luck for the rest of your 2ww, chocolate defo helps with the wait   
JK hope you are doing ok

I know that there are lots of new ladies on here now and I am not here as much (nothing happening with me except waiting .... endless waiting) so if I have missed any out I am sorry.

  to everyone


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all 
Sugar gd luck wiv ur app 2day wiv mr g hope it goes well for u 
sheena and venus hope u 2 r ok not long now 
hope everyone else is doing ok aswell 
afm im off for my MRI scan this evening prob wont tell me anything so will hav 2 wait for 2 wks and giv the clinic a ring and just hope they will tell me x


----------



## Kitty71

Morning ladies,

Sun Dancer good luck for the MRI hope you don't have to wait too long for the results.

Sugar Fairy hope your appointment goes well today.

Sending       to the 2ww ladies and hello to everyone who's waiting for tx.

Hi Jo and Jules how's the waiting going for you both? I'm looking forward to Sunday because then it will be August and I can say "I'm having treatment next month" yippee. Shouldn't really be wishing my life away but hey it stops me going   

Have a good day all,

Kitty


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,

sorry I have been AWOL for a while, just waiting until September now.
Emma - sorry I missed what happened to you the other week, hope you are ok now and don't let it stress you out too much!  Fingers crossed for your BFP, hope the sore boobs are a good sign....if it works first time for you, I may be lucky too!

Sugar, hope your appointment goes well today.

Hi to everyone else
xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hey Emma, if we like it I think we will.  Not getting first consultation in IVF Wales until September, so we will be looking at least a years wait for treatment based on feedback from others.  I don't want to start until Jan anyway and our first choice donor is new, so we are on the wiating list for his little swimmers to be released!
   you aren't going to need another go, unless it's for baby number 2!
Will let you know everything abou the place tomorrow
xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Tinky..................... Baseline 30th August EC 2nd August
Helen.................... Follow up 5th August
RachelC27.............. Planning appt 16th August
Marieclare.............. Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th september
Jo198.................... Planning appt 25th August
Sam...................... Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix....................... Lap August/Sept 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Kitty..................... Cycling Sept
Sammy75............... Planning 12th October
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold........... Cycling Oct/Nov
Millimags................ Waiting
Jule....................... Waiting
Sundancer............. Waiting
Dizzy.................... Waiting
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July
Sugar................... Lap Feb 2011










Sheena ................. OTD 4th August 2010
Emma (Venus)......... OTD 6th August 2010

Well my apt went really well with mr g today and I am officially on the waiting list to have my tubes removed. He is also going to remove as many adhesions as possible and free up my ovaires which should increase blood flow and produce more eggs 

Pheobs - the new clinic is fantastic and I will be arranging my planning there for Jan 2011 time. I am sure that you will be suitably impressed with it, good luck for your apts

Emma - how are you doing? Not long till otd   
Kitty - roll on August and 'tx next month', its so exciting when you know starting is imminent  
Sun dancer - good luck for your MRI tonight, what are you having it for?
JK, Jules, how are you both today? hope you all ok

xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Sugar, so glad your appointment went well and you have a plan / time to aim for now

Hope you are doing ok Emma and Sheena, fingers crossed for you both

Good luck for follow up next week Helen

Hope everyone is well and time goes quick for those waiting xx


----------



## kara76

sugar i am over the moon for you as you already know. get those nasty hydros out. mr g is great


----------



## pheobs1

Wow Sugar, we could be cylce buddies, I hope to plan mine at the new clinic for Jan 2011!
xxx


----------



## Jule

SUgar great news, hopefully wont be too long a waiting list for you. Will they do that in Cardiff?

Emma, Sheena hope you are not going too mad on the 2 ww

Tina how are you?  Whast the plan is it ec mon?

Hi everyone else.  Losing track and not able tot spend enough time to catch up but will catch up soon


----------



## jk1

Hi all...just a quick one to say hello and hope everyone is well.

Jo xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Emma you are not being nosey, I have loads of pelvic adhesions as I had a colectomy in dec 2005. Mr g is going to biopsy my adhesions for end just to rule it out. The flushes sound good. Fingers crossed for you x

Jule yes they will do the lap in Cardiff. Hopefully sooner rather than later. The nurse suggested hassling the welsh assembly about the waiting lists. Will do if I end up waiting to long

Pheobs I really hope we can be cycle buddies. Will have to wait for lap which should be 26 wks from now. I will defo be at new clinic. I have huge confidence in them. It will be great

Kara cheers for all the support. It means so much xxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all 
sugar so glad that ur app went well for u hope u dont hav 2 wait 2 long i had 2 hav the MRI scan cause they dont know if i hav a dermoid cycst or if it's a loop of bowel around 1 of my ovaries.
my scan went ok wod'nt like 2 hav it done again very small space venus it was loud they did giv me ear plugs but no music lol  it took 40 mins 
and the results will b wiv je in 10 days 
hope everyone has had a gd day x


----------



## jo1985

*sun dancer *fingers crossed the mri results are fine for you

*emma *  that all your signs are leadign the way to bfp .

*emma & sheena* hope the 2ww is not driving u all to mad i dnt think i could sit and relax i cant it stilll enough to watch a proggrame as always thinking this and that needs doing when do u bth test??

and to everyone else hope all is going ok 
quite looking forward to my appt now getting there been long road off waiting (22 months) lol and excited hopefully going on holidays next week having kittens thats it s not booked never dne late deal b4 but hopefully work out and ill be back 3 days b4 my appt. all tanned up yey.


----------



## Sheena3

Not having such a good day today. Belly feels really tight and uncomfortable, and I keep burping. I'm guessing it's side-effects of the cyclogest, but it's not very pleasant or lady like!  HAs anyone else suffered these sort of side effects? It's actually quite painful at times.

Sugar - Glad the appointment with MR G went well , hope you don't have to wait too long on the waiting list.

Sun dancer - I'm not sure I would fancy that MRI scan, 40 minutes lying very still must have seemed like forever!

Tinky - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope everything is good to go.  

Emma - Keep twiddling your thumbs honey, only a week to go now


----------



## miriam7

sorry ladies i am real lost on this thread   emma and sheena hang on in there i know 2ww really messes with your head   sugar so pleased your on the list for your op


----------



## Jule

Sundancer glad the mri is done and over for u.hope the results r back with je soon.

Sheena cyclogest does make u bloated as for the burping I didn't have that but we all have different symptoms.hang on in there.

Emma hope u r managing to rest a little.

Jo I always book late hols u will be fine.u should get a good deal.


----------



## trickynic

Sheena - cyclogest can make you feel really uncomfortable but it should settle down. If your belly is swollen then it could be OHSS so keep an eye on it and let the clinic know if it gets worse.


Good luck to everyone else having treatment


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya girls

*Sheena:* I've been burping a lot but I'm on pessaries - the nurse did say it causes bloating tho. Hopefully it eases soon for you. When is your testing day? I really hope it's good news  

*Jo: * Oooh good news about your tx. Where are you planning to go on hols? Lucky you!! We always do late deals coz I get too excited when we book in advance. Back in 2007 we waited around for the prices to drop for Cuba but ended up getting a really good deal for the Maldives. We had a fab time so it's worth waiting to see what becomes available as a late deal! We always get something good, the only time we regret was Dominican Republic but I think we chose the wrong area. Good luck with your booking. I'm so jealous as we're not going away this year 

*Miriam:* It does go fast on here sometimes, I get lost too! I've only got 1 week to go now but I'm starting to get itchy testing fingers!!

*Sun Dancer:* Aw that wasn't fair not giving you music. My brother had a row for tapping his feet to the music - ha ha!! I hope the results are good news.

*Sugar: *Ooh colectomy sounds nasty. I hope everything goes well with the lap and they make you all better inside.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM: I was a naughty girl this morning and did a test to see if the HCG trigger shot has left my system. I knew it was too early for a pregnancy result. The test was negative so confirmed that trigger shot has gone. So if I test a day or 2 early next week any positive result will be THE result!! I know I'm naughty but checked with my pharmacist and she thought it was ok to do it that way.

Emma


----------



## helen_26

Tinky..................... Baseline 30th August EC 2nd August
RachelC27.............. Planning appt 16th August
Marieclare.............. Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th september
Jo198.................... Planning appt 25th August
Sam...................... Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix....................... Lap August/Sept 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Helen.................... Follow up 9th September
Kitty..................... Cycling Sept
Sammy75............... Planning 12th October
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold........... Cycling Oct/Nov
Millimags................ Waiting
Jule....................... Waiting
Sundancer............. Waiting
Dizzy.................... Waiting
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July
Sugar................... Lap Feb 2011










Sheena ................. OTD 4th August 2010
Emma (Venus)......... OTD 6th August 2010

Hiya everyone, Just a quick update from me. Totally peed off today. Clinic have cancelled our follow up for next Thursday and moved it to September 9th. I'm going completely insane here. You have so much involvement leading up to and during a cycle then when the cycle is over and in our case failed they just don't give a damn about you. We haven't had a single appointment with Mr G that hasn't been cancelled at least once. It's probably because someone wants to pay for a private appointment and so we get kicked to the back again.

Anyhow, hope you are all doing ok. Good luck to those who are cycling or about to cycle. Sorry I've not really kept up lately with what's going on, but I am thinking of you all. xxx


----------



## Sheena3

Hi Girls,
Rang the clinic today and talked to Marie. I was finding even walking around painful, so started to worry it might be OHSS as they were worried about that during stimms. Got to go in tomorrow and see Grace. Hopefully they'll tell me I'm making a fuss over nothing, but at least it will put my mind at rest.

Hope the rest of you are doing ok.


----------



## trickynic

Well if it is OHSS, that could be a good sign............................


----------



## miriam7

hope evrythings ok in morning sheena   helen i bet you are peed off now i would be seems unfair to cancel did you ask why? venus i cant tell you off for testing early i always did maia showed up 9days past 3day transfer


----------



## helen_26

Miriam. We had a letter yesterday which just said due to unforseen circumstances.


----------



## Sam76

Helen - you must be so frustrated   - to move it such a long way seems pretty unfair. Just wondering if you're looking at doing another cycle,  if it's worth asking them if it could be a follow-up and treatment planning appointment for next cycle at the same time if you have to wait until then - seems only fair!

Hope all goes well today Sheena   x


----------



## Sheena3

Hi Sam, Grace has put me on Clexane. I've just noticed that you had it on your last cycle, can you remember if you were supposed to take it at a particular time of day? I always think of things to ask when I leave the clinic!


----------



## Sam76

Hiya Sheena


Hope you're feeling more comfortable and mind is at rest. I'm having clexane for next cycle (haven't had it before) so not sure sorry   I don't think it matters as long as you continue to take at the same time (ish) everyday but I'm sure there will be plenty of ladies along shortly to offer advice. 

xxx


----------



## kara76

sheena

i always did my clexane at noon, didnt have it for ohss though

good luck with your test


----------



## Vixxx

I did my clexane in the evening at the same time as (or immediatly before) menopur and cetrotide. 

I think the most important thing is that you do it at the same time every day.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Sheena:  Oh I hope you're feeling a bit better.  Did they say if it was OHSS or not?  Sounds like you've been in a lot of discomfort and pain.  I hope it's gonna be worth it and you get a good result   

Helen:  Awww that's bloody awful.  Me and Cerys had it done to us over and over before we got put on the waiting list.  They cancelled 3 or 4 appointments in a row - the 1st appt was given for May and they cancelled so many times we went up to Oct so I made a formal complaint and they managed to squeeze us in for Aug.  I was still fuming tho.  Why are they always having to cancel appts?  What are they doing so wrong down there?

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you've had a good Saturday!  

AFM:  Very very sore boobs!  I usually get it around AF time but this time it came on a bit earlier.  Not certain is it's a good sign or not so not gonna read much into it.  The thing that's giving me more hope though is the hot flush episodes.  They come on so fast that I have to stop and go 'phew'!!!  I've only ever had these when I had Zoladex jabs so again not sure what they mean.  Hoping it's a good sign that something new is going on my body though!!  Come on wikkle baby!!

Oh and Sadie had a fab day at show today!!  A 3rd in the Cavalier KCS class then a 1st in Any Variety Toy.  But the best bit was when we went up against the other 1st place winners in the Any Variety classes and we won Best AV Toy!!  I was sooo chuffed and had lots of fuss off my show friends as there was some good competition.  I'm still smiling!

Emma


----------



## Sheena3

I think I'm in shock. Just had a phonecall from Grace to say that my blood test from yesterday is a   .  I nearly fell over when she told me, although that could be the OHSS which I was also positive for. No complaints here though if a few weeks of fluid floating round chest and abdomen are what it takes then it's worth it. Trying to remember that there's still a long way to go though.

I really hope the rest of you are successful really soon too!!!   Thanks for being so supportive it really helps!


----------



## trickynic

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Sheena - that's brilliant news!!! I had a feeling you would have a BFP when you started having symptoms of OHSS. When I got OHSS 2 weeks after treatment, the nurse told me it generally only happens if you get pregnant.


Well done!!


----------



## kara76

sheena congratulations hun great news


----------



## sun dancer

Fantastic news sheena really pleased for u both congrats x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Woohoo! Big congrats Sheena, fantastic news!


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations Sheena, fab news xx


----------



## ebonie

wow congratulations sheena so pleased for you


----------



## RachelC27

congratulations sheena!   xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw Sheena that's fantastic news!!  Woohoo!!!  I'm so pleased for you!!!  And I hope the symptoms of OHSS improve soon so you can start enjoying the pregnancy - you lucky thing!!


----------



## jo1985

congratulations sheena so pleased for u xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Congratulations Sheena


----------



## Sam76

Brilliant news - congratulations Sheena   xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Congratulations Sheena


----------



## pheobs1

Congratulations Sheena.  Fantastic news.  Hope you start to feel a bit better soon.

Hope this is the start of a run of BFP's ladies!

Emma - are your finger nails chewed to the core yet waiting to test?!
xx


----------



## pickwick

Congratulations Sheena, that is fantastic news.x


----------



## Jule

Wonderful news congratulations sheena


----------



## jk1

Yay Yay Yay sheena!!!! congratulation huni...really pleased for you!!!

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

pheobs1 said:


> Emma - are your finger nails chewed to the core yet waiting to test?!
> xx


LOL - my finger nails are still there but I think I've pulled all my hair out! Only kidding. I've been ok-ish! Up and down all the time, not knowing what to think. Was very tearful last night for some reason and the saw boobies have got me thinking that AF is on its way. But who knows!! I'm gonna test early on Wed as that's 2 weeks since the IUI and then do another test on Friday (OTD).

How are you pheobs? Have you been to the new clinic? I was meant to ring them today but forgot! I'm thinking of having a cycle there if IVF Wales are gonna be dragging their feet getting me an appt for my next one. Look at me...can tell I'm feeting quite negative at the moment.

Emma


----------



## julespenfold

Tinky..................... EC 2nd August
Gemma_29.............. EC 4th August
RachelC27.............. Planning appt 16th August
Marieclare.............. Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th september
Jo198.................... Planning appt 25th August
Sam...................... Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix....................... Lap August/Sept 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Helen.................... Follow up 9th September
Kitty..................... Cycling Sept
Leighsa................. Planning 11th October
Sammy75............... Planning 12th October
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold........... Cycling Oct/Nov
Millimags................ Waiting
Jule....................... Waiting
Sundancer............. Waiting
Dizzy.................... Waiting
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July
Sugar................... Lap Feb 2011










Emma (Venus)......... OTD 6th August 2010
 
*Sheena - *Congratulations hun thats fab news keep us updated xx

*Helen* You must be going up the wall, as one of the others suggested see if they can do you planning appointment at the same time.

*Tinky - *I hope all went well today and you are now Pupo xx

*Emma - *Everything crossed for you lets hope its another BFP x

Hope everyone else is OK 
Jules x


----------



## Sheena3

I think the shock is still set in for me. Unfortunately I feel so crap with the OHSS I can't really celebrate, will make up for it as soon as the symptoms subside though. I think I'll start getting really excited when we have the 3 week scan, at the moment it just feels so completely unreal.

Tinky - How did the EC go? Are you feeling ok hon?

Emma - Keep hanging on in there. Not long to go now.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello...sorry this is a ME post.

Girls...I've been really really naughty and tested this morning. It's 13dpiui and af is due tomorrow so I thought I'd rather get bad news from the test than get it from my af. I used a digital one and the result was 'Not Pregnant'. I'm sooooo gutted and feeling quite upset by it. Cerys has gone to work feeling gutted and I just want her to come home so we can be upset together. I know there's still a tinsy bit of hope but I don't think the result will change. It wouldn't be so bad if I could go straight into the next cycle but we'll be back on the shelf as the clinic apparently make us wait 2 months - probably due their awful organisation and trouble getting appts http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/embarrassed.gif

Emma


----------



## sugar-fairy

Emma - sorry that you got a bfn this morning, but still test in a few days just to be sure. It is so horrible when tx does not work, but take time together and in a few days things will start to feel more positive. It is better to wait  for next tx to let your body relax a bit. Hope that you get another apt soon.


----------



## tinky2511

Hi Ladies, sorry for not replying sooner, my laptop decided to blow up!  Had EC yesterday, which went well, they collected 5 eggs.  The hospital rang this morning, 2 have fertilised, so going in tomorrow for ET.

Sheena - Congratulations on your good news x

Emma - sorry about your news


----------



## pheobs1

Tinke glad EC went well   

Emma - so sorry you got a negative result   .  Like the others said, I would still test in a few days, you never know....'stuff' may not being showing up yet    .  If you do have to go through this again, I know that at CRMW they like you to take a month off before going again, just to give yourself chance to recover.  When you have your follow up at IVF Wales, make sure you get a date booked in, then you will at least have a goal.  This must be so hard


----------



## marieclare

Hi all, been away for what seems like aaaages and there is so much to read back on, so I'm really sorry if I take a while to catch up with what is  happening for everyone, hope everyone is doing ok though xxx

Sheena wow many congratulations fantastic news for you. 

Emma I hope your result changes but if not hope you can get a follow up quickly so that you can move forward. 

Tinky well done on your EC and good luck for tomorrow   

As for me I have just over 2 weeks til my hysteroscopy and then I need to make a decision whether to go ahead with my cycle at IVFwales or go with CRMW. 

Off to catch up as much as possible! xxx


----------



## kara76

emma sorry to hear your news

tink well done hun and good luck with et

marie bet you cant wait til your hysterscopy, are you cycling asap afterwards?


----------



## claire1

Sheena congratulations on your news.

Hope everyone else is OK?  Thinking of you all, eventhough I don't post on here often.


----------



## Kitty71

Morning all,

Good luck for EC today Gemma    hope you get a good crop x

Kitty x


----------



## Kitty71

And Tinky too, good luck for transfer today x


----------



## sammy75

hi  to everyone hope you are all doing ok,  good luck to those going through treatment at the moment and congrats to thoses with bfp's and big   to those who have not been lucky this time but keep positive and strong it is a tough journey.
speak soon from sam.


----------



## sun dancer

Good Afternoon all hope everyone is doing gd and enjoying this nice weather we having 2day 
It's gone very quiet on here 
Gemma gd luck for the 4n call hope u get lot's embryos 
Tinky hope u feeling well and everything went well wiv ur et


----------



## VenusInFurs

Tinky..................... EC 2nd August
Gemma_29............EC 4th August
RachelC27..............Planning appt 16th August
Marieclare.............. Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th september
Jo198.................... Planning appt 25th August
Sam...................... Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix..........................Lap August/Sept 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Helen......................Follow up 9th September
Kitty.......................Cycling Sept
Emma (Venus).......Cycling Sept
Leighsa.................. Planning 11th October
Sammy75..............Planning 12th October
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold...........Cycling Oct/Nov
Millimags................Waiting
Jule....................... Waiting
Sundancer............. Waiting
Dizzy.................... Waiting
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July
Sugar................... Lap Feb 2011

Hi Girls

Spoke to Jody yesterday - isn't she lovely?! She said to have a break this month and then get straight onto our 2nd cycle of IUI on my next af - which is due in 4 weeks. So only 4 weeks to go before I start stimming again. Me and Cerys have been really gutted and sombre but we've gotta get past that and look forward to our next, and hopefully final try.

Good luck to Tinky and Gemma with your cycles. Really hope we'll have some good news on here soon!

Emma


----------



## Kitty71

Hi all,

Glad you have your next tx sorted Emma, and I agree about Jody, we saw her too and she's adorable!!

Hope everyone is ok 

Kitty x


----------



## Jule

So sorry Emma to hear bout your BFN but great news that you have a plan for the next cycle.  Its good to have a plan.

How is everyone else.  Gemma, tinky how are you both?

Helen have a great hol.


----------



## jo1985

ah emma soz bout ur bfn but so glad ur got ur next cycle booked and good things come to those who wait so   next time its ur turn to ahve a bfp!!!!! loads off thoughts go ur way

hope every one else r doing good  

tinky and gemma good luck for et . gota say now as i m going away monday for 2 wks so miss loads on ere i cme beck day b4 my plannning appt . cant wait now just for them to give me date to start it all .

jo xx


----------



## miriam7

have a lovely holiday jo    venus so sorry you got a bfn but great you can start again so soon   sheena congrats has it sunk in yet ? hope et goes well tinky and gemma


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all venus sooo sorry for ur bfn but gd luck wiv ur appoinment the way time is going u b starting again very soon 
Tinky & gemma gd luck wiv ur et hope u get gd news 
jo enjoy ur hol's


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya girls

Jo:  I hope you have a lovely holiday - wish I was going away   

Thank you all for your lovely messages.  I didn't realise how much of a help FF would be.  Just knowing that people know how disheartening it is to get a BFN makes me feel that we're not alone.  I knew I'd be upset but I really didn't know how depressed I'd feel.  But gonna pull myself together as we're very lucky to have another chance in 4 weeks.  I'm so impatient now but know that most people have to wait longer than that so am counting myself lucky.

ET girlies:  Wishing you all the luck in the world.  After going through IUI and feeling the pressure I really feel for you with the extra stress, meds and everything else involved with IVF.  I've also been watching Test Tube Babies and dunno how I'd cope as I found IUI very stressful.  But hopefully all your efforts and stimming will be worth it when you have your results in 2 weeks time.  Keeping everything crossed for you!

Hello everyone else.  Can someone please tell me where the summer has gone?  Grrr.  I'm watching the rain through the bedroom window and it's very calming but I just wish the sun would come back.  Period pain day today so watching tv in bed and cwching my pampered pooches!

Emma


----------



## jk1

Emma, sorry to hear about your BFN..hope you are ok and great news that you can start again shortly....bet it flys by hun!!

Jo have a fab holiday..booked mine a the end of the month to Tenerife so really looking forward to that!

Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Well....with all this talk of holidays and with me having holiday withdrawals you've driven me to buy a caravan!!!  Ha ha!!  I really don't know if I'm a caravan type of girl - I love camping in a tent and always wanted a VW Camper but a caravan seems a little bit 'old' for me - but we thought it'd be a nice distraction while we're going through tx.  Can't wait for our first thunderstorm in the caravan - will be even better than watching one from the bedroom window   

Sorry no personals girls - trying not to think too much about tx until our next go.


----------



## jo1985

ah dnt mind carvans but tent no way but we r going camping bank hol wkend weather permitting fingers crossed!! 

jk1 have a gd hol urself .

soz bout the hols talk emma but its so needed i just thank the woman who wrote my cr off last august cuz its thanks to her that i using my compo money for a 5 * all inclusive adult only holiday whooo hooo
as u can tell very excited

good luck to every1 having appt in the next two wks mine is quickly approaching quite nervous now xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Wowee Jo - please can I come - I promise to be good!!  

We always go all inc adult only hotels - not coz we don't wanna be around kids but because the hotels seem to be a better standard as they're aiming for that paradise kinda feel.  We won't be able to do that with a baby will we!!  Hmmmm didn't think of that one!  When and where are you going?  Aw I'm gonna have to dig out the holiday albums and dream coz we're absolutely skintos this year! 

Where you going camping?  I love camping.  I'm not a campsite person really - I love to head for the hills with my tent on my back and pitch it next to a waterfall or near a pretty cliff.  Campfire, long sticks to cook food on - sausage mmmm - and a few "cum by ya's".  But Cerys is a scaredy cat and won't do it LOL   

I hope you have a great holiday   

Emma


----------



## miriam7

venus have you really gone and bought a caravan   i dont fancy taking maia abroad till shes older so a few days in a caravan in tenby is all we are doing


----------



## VenusInFurs

*Miriam:* Tee hee yeah!!! We're taking it up to Brecon on the weekend to site it. Neither of us will tow it so we've bought a seasonal pitch. So it's a static tourer!! ha ha!! We've chosen a lovely quiet site on a hill overlooking the black mountains and we have the spot right at the top on the end so only neighbours on 1 side. I really dunno if we're the caravan type but we'll give it a go. We've made a pact though - no cheesy caravan ornaments and no bingo....unless the dogs can play!! 

I love Tenby. Haven't been there for years and keep meaning to go but the weather is never right when we're free.

Oh....do you pronounce Maia like My-a? If we eventually have a little girl I want to name her Maya Rose after the ancient Mayans in Mexico but Cerys isn't keen. She likes Summer but I think that's a bit chavtastic!! I'll have to do the puppy eyes thing to get my own way!

It's been great for distracting me from thinking about tx!

Emma


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all it's gone so quiet on this thread hope everyone is doing ok 
just a little update frm me i hav been 2 crmw 2day for an appointment and hav 2 say it was lovely there 
the place is done very nice and the doctor we seen was very nice 2
im starting my nxt cycle of icsi wiv my october af so i cant wait


----------



## Jule

Woo hoo well done sundancer great news.
How is everyone
My update I finally got hold of guys today and staryed the norethisterone ready to bleed nxt wk.will be cyclin this bleed so should be have ec beg oct


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you have an appointment booked sundancer, great news.

Fab to hear you are starting again Jule, have everything crossed for you. Hope you enjoyed your day yesterday

Hi to everyone on here


----------



## Sam76

Emma - no bingo?   you don't know what you're missing! - I used to love going to Top Rank when I was a student in Swansea   - my friend and I used to spend all day there on the odd Saturday! hope you have a nice time in Brecon 

Jule and Sundancer - fab news that things are moving for you - it's so good to have  a plan  

Miriam - enjoy Tenby - hope the weather's good - when are you going?

As for me, had my last Gonapeptyl injection this morning (and for the first time the surgery didn't cancel/rearrange appointment) and baseline is 3 weeks today - woohoo!


----------



## Kitty71

Morning all,

Sundancer & Jule great news that you have your cycles arranged now, there should be quite a few of us now cycling aroung the same time   

Hi Sam not long to go now then!   

Hi to everyone else   

Kitty x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Jule - great news about your next cycle, got my fingers crossed it is a good one for you.
Sundancer - great that you have dates too, bet you cannot wait to get started.

Venus - have a fab holiday in breacon. My mum and dad are there at the mo, the have a tourer and have taken it away for a few days. Nice names you have chosen (you will get to use them soon) - my daughters middle name is Summer but the welsh version Haf as she was born in July.

To everyone else - i hope that tx is going well, or you are about to start soon, or just enjoying the rubbish weather that is supposed to be summertime.

Well I am still waiting to hear if I am on the waiting list or not yet. The admin is so slow it is frustrating. I will keep on and on at them and hopefully will have the lap at the end of Jan (that is when I should have it by) and can start tx 1 month later. I am going to book a planning apt for mid Jan and then hopefully will be ready to go in March. I want to get everything sorted before my lap and then I can just relax after it and wait to start. Thankfully I will have plenty to do inbetween now and then what with working (yes I have a job    ) the pgce course and studying my final accountancy exam. Bring it on


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Sugar:  I can't believe you're still waiting!  That's awful.  I get really angry at the way they run things down there.  The nurses are great but I haven't had a very experience of anything else down there and I wonder why they have so many problems.  Could it really all be down to resources or is it a case of bad management?  I don't know but something needs to improve.  Do you know which site your parents are on?  Me and my Nan went around a lot of them on Sunday looking for a nice site.  We chose The Anchorage in the end as it was the prettiest and quietest - some of them seemed a little overcrowded and I like to do my sun bathing in peace!!  Good luck with your exam!  I did a degree in Business Studies and found accountancy really hard work so I have total respect for you! 

Sam76:  Ha ha!!  My only experience of bingo is when my brother had a part-time job up the bingo hall so me and my mother thought we call in for a game.  Well...we were given evil eyes by the oldies and didn't have a clue why.  Then my brother came over and whispered "you're sitting in their seats".  Ha ha!!  I've been too afraid to go back   .  Good luck for your baseline.  Not long now!!  We'll be cycle buddies as I have my 2nd IUI in Sept - AF due on 2nd so baseline and stimming on 3rd if AF behaves and turns up on time!

Jule:  That's great news!!!  October will be here in no time at all.  Good luck   

Sun Dancer:  That's great news too!  I've been in touch with the new clinic a few times and they seem fab.  Wish they offered NHS but then that would mean they'd lose their fabness!! 

Hello to everyone else!

AFM:  I've tried not to think about tx and the BFN but my mood has still been all over the place.  I'm tearful and mega stressed this week.  But today I'm writing a list of things we need for the caravan and then will have the rest of the week to pack ready for Saturday.  I'm planning to spend my whole 2ww there in Sept.  Don't wanna be here thinking about it all and driving myself loopy!!  

Emma


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

sheena congrats on your bfp that is fab news.  

emma so sorry to hear yours but good that you can start again so soon.  

sugar glad app went well with mr g. i hope they get their waiting list down.

jules great news about your funding and that you get to start soon. 

tinky and gemma hope ec went well.

hope eveyone on here is well.


----------



## sun dancer

Jule great new's it b here b4 u know it wishing u all the luck in the world 
venus hope u hav a fab time away the new clinic is very nice and a very relaxed feeling there 
sam not long for u either wishing u gd luck aswell 
hope everyone else is doing gd at least the rain hav stopped for a bit just hope it stop's altogether


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, was wondering if anyone else has noticed that the ivf wales website has dissapeared i cant find it as i wanted to see if they had posted any new updates on there.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Oh yes it's gone!!!  Maybe they're having server problems or they could be doing a new site as they've recently updated the telephone system.


----------



## jk1

sundancer...we might be cycle buddies!!! start my next one with my october Af too!!!

Jule...yay...such good news..you'll be cycling just before me i will be having EC end of October ish i think.

sugar, hope you are ok hun xx

Hope everyone else is ok,

Jo xx


----------



## sammy75

thanx venus, that also explains why i couldn't get through to reception when i tried ringing then i had to phone main hospital and be put through that way. hope everyone doing ok.


----------



## marieclare

Hi everyone, sun dancer great news on your appointment and cycle. I am going to crmw in a few weeks, really looking forward to it. 

Can i ask a question, are we still allowed to be cycle buddies on this board if we have treatment at crmw? Just asking because the crmw thread got moved to Counties in Wales so I'm not sure if we need to have cycle chat over there or not?  

Jule yay brilliant news you have got your dates sorted, really really hoping this will be the one for you    

Sam Hiya lovely, great news on finishing your injections and that baseline is so soon. What protocol are you going to be doing?

Sugar hope you get some news soon


----------



## sugar-fairy

HI Marieclaire - I enquired about CRMW having its own place on the boards but apparantly its not that simple - I will ask how they can go about it and then get Lyndon to request a place on here (if that is how it works).  It would be nice to have a place where we could chat together.


----------



## sun dancer

Afternoon all hope everyone is ok 
jk1 that b nice 2 b cycle buddies
marieclare it's really nice in crmw we were the only ones there on tuesday so it felt as if they had all the time in the world for u there was no rush its a nice relaxing atmosphere and the recovery room's r very nice my dh told the doctor that they never wake wiv a bed and quilt lol plus ur dh is allowed in wiv u when u hav ec if they want 2 
Sugar hope u hear sum thing soon x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Sorry for this completely unrelated topic.....

......I've been emailing a few camp sites for seasonal pitch prices for 2011.  I just had a reply from one that sounded very good......that was until I went to the website and realised it's a nudist camp!!  Dew dew, I would've looked like such a lemon turning up with a suitcase full of clothes!!  I wouldn't know where to put my face with all those danglies out and about!

Thought I'd share since I thought it was mega funny!!

Emma


----------



## sugar-fairy

Venus -    to the nudy campsite. Have you tried the caravan club sites. My parents are members of that club and they get great news about local and national sites plus you get a slightly cheaper rate if you are members.

Sundancer - how you doing? hope you ok


----------



## VenusInFurs

Thanks Sugar - I'll have a look into it - think I'll be safer going on a recommendation - I clearly can't be trusted!  Imagine if we'd gone to have a look around


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Sugar im doing gd thanks just need 2 get my head around losing sum weight but nothin is shifting me at the moment lol


----------



## VenusInFurs

Sun Dancer:  I'm in the same boat.  I know I desparately need to lose weight but I can't get motivated.  The more I know I need to diet, the more Flake ice-creams I scoff!


----------



## helen_26

Sun dancer, I'm exactly the same. I've put on a load of weight since the last cycle, but I just can't seem to get my head in to the right place to start dieting.

Venus  - Yum Flake ice creams!!

How is everyone else doing?
xx


----------



## jk1

Sundancer and Helen...i'm still on a mission to lose weight before October too (and before my holiday in 2 weeks!! not much hope there!!!)  its so difficult isn't it!!

emma...v funny about the nudist campsite...can you imagine turning up and everyone being in the nudy!! (actually i don't think i want to!!) lol

hope everyone is ok and having a good week!

Jo xxx


----------



## RachelC27

hi girls, hope everyone is ok!? finally got my planning appt monday been on pins all week waiting for a cancellation letter to drop through the door! but looks like it is finally going to happen, been getting myself worked up into a right tizz! Is this normal? dont think i function as a normal human being anymore, just a broody hormonal woman! it is literally all i think about, driving me absolutely insane! god help when i start the injections and stuff, think i'll ask 4 a couple of vallium!

Nevermind at least thanks to this site I know im not on my own.

on the plus side my gp has decided to fund my drugs!!! yipeeee!!! dont have to sell my car!! just wondering how this works exactly? will they give me a letter with the list of the drugs to take to my gp or sumthing? xx


----------



## miriam7

sundancer jules sam and jk1 boards going to be busy in October by the looks of things   venus that made me laugh just the thought of turning up clueless and being surrounded   my daughter is maia as in mya as i wanted it to be diffrent i read on internet it means much wanted child so that was deciding factor   rachel thats great gp will fund drugs im not sure how you go about getting them but your prob right


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi Rachel am I right in saying that my drugs will be funded going through ivf on the NHS?


----------



## kara76

yea leigsha your drugs are included

rachel you can do this a few ways, the clinic can fax your gp or the easiest way is to get a private prescription and take that to your gp to exchanged to an nhs script


----------



## RachelC27

Thankyou! right I'l do take a private presription and get them to swap it over


----------



## kara76

its good to hear more gp's funding the drugs needed. i was so lucky and mine did it twice


----------



## RachelC27

I know, its really good and I feel really lucky! Feel a bit miffed that at any of my appointments nobody has ever mentioned that this might be possible tho, it was only thro looking back on posts on here I even knew about it! but in all fairness my gp said yes straight away, no questions asked, forgot what it felt loke to have something go in my favour for once x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Rachel - good luck with tx and how lucky to have your gp fund your drugs for you

Kar - happy birthday

Venus - there are a few sites my parents go to and really like cos of the great facilities and the cleanliness - one down in St Davids and one in Penllyn near Llanelli way. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and that tx is going well


----------



## sun dancer

Good Afternoon all we are all very quiet on here lately hope everyone is ok
I have just been reading back i didnt know that u could go 2 ur gp and ask for funding for drugs will b keeping that in mind 
afm i've not bn up 2 much working my normal double shift 2day booo hoo


----------



## Jule

Just wanted to say hi guys.
Hope all your treatments are going well.

I am completely lost at the moment with the thread but an hoping that as i now have time i will be able to keep up.  Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the summer holidays.


----------



## Queenie1

Tinky..................... EC 2nd August
Gemma_29............EC 4th August
RachelC27..............Planning appt 16th August
Marieclare.............. Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th september
Jo198.................... Planning appt 25th August
Sam...................... Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix..........................Lap August/Sept 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Helen......................Follow up 9th September
Kitty.......................Cycling Sept
Emma (Venus).......Cycling Sept
Leighsa.................. Planning 11th October
Sammy75..............Planning 12th October
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold...........Cycling Oct/Nov
Millimags................Waiting
Jule....................... Waiting
Sundancer............. Waiting
Dizzy.................... Waiting
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July
Sugar................... Lap Feb 2011

just thought i would put the list up again.

tinky and gemma how are you both hows the 2ww going.


----------



## josiejo

Tinky..................... EC 2nd August
Gemma_29............EC 4th August
RachelC27..............Planning appt 16th August
Marieclare.............. Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th september
Jo198.................... Planning appt 25th August
Sam...................... Gonapeptyl  Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix..........................Lap August/Sept 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Helen......................Follow up 9th September
Kitty.......................Cycling Sept
Emma (Venus).......Cycling Sept
Leighsa.................. Planning 11th October
Sammy75..............Planning 12th October
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold...........Cycling Oct/Nov
Millimags................Waiting
Jule....................... Waiting
Sundancer............. Waiting
Dizzy.................... Waiting
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July
Sugar................... Lap Feb 2011
Josiejo...................Planning 20th Oct

Thought I would add myself to the list. Going to try posting more and keep up with everyones news.

Hope those of you on your 2ww are managing to stay sane.


----------



## julespenfold

Great minds think al ike Queenie was just thinking I ought to go back through and make a new list as I have lost track.

Rachel - I hope your appointment went well on Monday and you have a date set now.

Marie - Good luck for Thursday I hope it goes OK

Queenie and Pix - Fingers crossed you'll both have dates for your laps soon

I have made a couple of amendments to the list:-

RachelC27..............Planning appt 16th August
Marieclare.............. Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th september
Jo198.................... Planning appt 25th August
Sam...................... Baseline 31st Aug
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix..........................Lap August/Sept 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Helen......................Follow up 9th September
Jule....................... Cycling Sept
Kitty.......................Cycling Sept
Emma (Venus)..........Cycling Sept
Leighsa.................. Planning 11th October
Sammy75................Planning 12th October
Josiejo....................Planning 20th Oct
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold............Cycling Oct/Nov
Millimags................Waiting
Sundancer............. Waiting
Dizzy.................... Waiting
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July
Sugar................... Lap Feb 2011


  

Tinky
Gemma 29


----------



## marieclare

Jules thanks for the goodluck... bit nervous and not sure if I want them to find something so we have an "answer" or not find anything so we know theres nothing wrong with me    

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Queenie1

good luck marie. i know  how you feel about whether you want them to find anything or not. that is how i feel about mine.

rachel hope app went well

tinky and gemma how are you both


----------



## RachelC27

hiya all.
Appt went well thankyou! was seen by Jodie and as mentioned before, yes she is lovely! due 2 high amh levels will hav 2 go on an antagonist cycle and have been booked in for ec for the second week in october, which means i will start injecting with next af.
Really pleased, swaying between nervousness and excitedness! only thing which threw me a bit was being told to think very carefully about having 2 embies put back in as they seem to think that we hav a very good chance of this working! never really considered only having 1 put back in, and am well aware that they r trying to reduce the multiple pregnancy rate, wish i had a crystal ball! x


----------



## Kitty71

Glad you have your dates Rachel,

Looks like we're going to have a busy time coming up with lots of us having TX soon.

Kitty xxxx


----------



## trickynic

Hi Rachel - I was dead set on only having 1 embryo transferred and changed my mind literally 5 mins before I went in for ET! Now 30 weeks pregnant with twins!


----------



## RachelC27

wow thats amazing! guess some things really r just meant 2 be! x


----------



## PixTrix

you will soon be starting Rachel, good luck 

Loads of luck for thurs Marie, will be thinking of you.

Thanks Jules, hoping most of the wait is over now. Spoke to them today and they said there is a backlog with gaeny ops which don't come under the recommended wait guidelines because they cannot be sure how long individual ops take and so cannot book specific theatre time. So just a waiting game, but now that I have no more hols coming up I have been put on the cancelation list, but not holding my breath!


----------



## Jule

RachelC27..............Planning appt 16th August
Marieclare.............. Hysteroscopy 19th August, Baseline 8th september
Jo198.................... Planning appt 25th August
Sam...................... Baseline 31st Aug
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix..........................Lap August/Sept 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Helen......................Follow up 9th September
Jule....................... DR 6th Sept, EC 1st/4th Oct
Kitty.......................Cycling Sept
Emma (Venus)..........Cycling Sept
Leighsa.................. Planning 11th October
Sammy75................Planning 12th October
Josiejo....................Planning 20th Oct
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold............Cycling Oct/Nov
Millimags................Waiting
Sundancer............. Waiting
Dizzy.................... Waiting
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July
Sugar................... Lap Feb 2011

I have just updated my plan.

Pix hope its not too long for your op. Just keep onto them thats all you can do at least they will remmebre your name.

Rach great news you have a plan

Queenie any news with your op?

Good luck marieclare not long now 

Im still trying to catch up.

Good luck everyone else


----------



## Kitty71

Glad you have your plan now Jule,

Hope everyone is ok,

Kitty xx


----------



## marieclare

Thanks for the good wishes everyone, just trying to finish everything off in work as I am taking friday off too just incase. has anyone else had this procedure and know if there's much pain after?

Rachel well done on your planning, Jodie is lovely isnt she. We found the 1/2 decision really difficult the first time also, they said the same to me that due to my age and AMG there was a good chance of it working. We went for 2 in the end but unfortunately neither stuck    Its a really tricky decision in the end you have to do what you think is best for yourselves... good luck for your treatment.


----------



## RachelC27

Thanks for the advice everyone, 
Thankyou for sharing with me marieclare, im really sorry that your tx didnt work especially as they sed u had such a good chance! my only worry wud be prem labour with twins, other than that the thought fills me with pure joy, I really hope ur next cycle is the 1 that works for u x


----------



## Queenie1

marie all the best for tomorrow. will be thinking of you.

rachel good luck glad you have had some advice.


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Guys

not posted on here for a while as nothing much to report until our consultation in September.  I am reading all the posts though and thinking of you all


----------



## Sheena3

Hi Girls,
Sorry I haven't been around for a while, I'm trying to recover from the OHSS and catch up with work so I am currently spending my time either at work or sleeping!

Rachel - We were given the same info as you about the 1 or 2 embies and agreed to go with one. When it got to ET though we were told that only 2 of my embryos looked good and none of them suitable for freezing so they advised us to have put back. I have just found out that I am now 6 weeks pregnant with twins. It was a bit of a shock and we are of course worried about complications, but we couldn't be happier. It has to be your decision and even if you decide one thing sometimes the decision is taken out of your hands.

Hope the rest of you are doing ok
Jule - great news that you now have dates to look forward to.

Tinky and Gemma - Hope you are surviving the two week wait ok.


----------



## trickynic

Congratulations on the twins Sheena!!! Join the club!


----------



## RachelC27

congratulations on the twins Sheena! and thankyou very much for sharing with me, I really do appreciate it, guess im just going hav 2 sit it out and wait and see what happens after egg collection, for now im just going 2 hope the drugs work in the 1st place and I can get that far.

Hope everybody is ok x


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations sheena that is fab news. double the fun!


----------



## jk1

Congratulations sheena.....fab news hun xxx


----------



## sun dancer

congratulation's sheena fab news it's twin's enjoy telling ur family


----------



## sammy75

congratulations sheena


----------



## helen_26

Yay, congratulations sheena. xx


----------



## Kitty71

Congrats Sheena     xxx


----------



## Jule

Congratulations sheena fab news its twins


----------



## pheobs1

Twinies! Yeahy! Congratulations! xxxx


----------



## josiejo

Congratulations Sheena xx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

sheena congratulations

marie how did your hysterscopy go?

the 1 or 2 embryo debate, i have always had 2 embryos! its very personal and i say that if you deffo do NOT want twins then just have one transferred. i think we all just want that result and dont think of the furture well i know i just wanted to get pregnant and in all honestly if i could of had 5 i would have!!!!!mad i know.


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo Sheena, congrats

Hope all is well with you Marie


----------



## Queenie1

marie how are you hope lap went well. 

kara i agree i'm in that frame of mind. will have as many as poss back just so it worked. good luck with your decision rachel


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Congratulations Sheena!

Hope your hysteroscopy went well Marie and you will be able to start tx again v soon

Good luck for your appointment this week Jo1985

Glad  you have a plan Rachel

Thinking of you all on this thread - good luck everyone xx


----------



## RachelC27

arrgh!! getting really miffed now!, due 2 being a nursery nurse (I know as if it wern't bad enuf!), get 2 c lots of gorgous babies every day, a few of which r extra special ivf babies, coudnt help but ask a few questions this week thinking other peoples experiences wud be of some benefit- how wrong was I! all I have heard is scary stories about ivf wales had to go and hav a sit in my car and hav a little cry! been told that i shud transfer to lyndons clinic, wish this was possible but really cant afford 2, hav spoke to him via email and everything! the extra consultation fees + transfer of notes etc really bumped the price up for us personally, its been hard enuf 2 get the money 2gether as it is, still hav no idea how im gonna pay a grand back 2 my lovely grandparents! anyway enuf of my self pittying drivle, just needed to have a little rant! thank god for u girls on here!
Please can anybody say some nice things about ivf wales....... x


----------



## trickynic

Hi Rachel - I can honestly say that my experience with IVF Wales was excellent. The staff were always really lovely and I felt well informed the whole time. Going through IVF is a stressful process but I felt like I was in really good hands the whole time. I know that I may have just been lucky and I'm sure there are others on this forum who did not have such a good experience but please don't let that put you off. Best of luck with your treatment whichever clinic you choose


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi All,

Wondered if you would mind if I joined your thead, I am having treatment at CRMW though.

After a follow up consult last week we decided to go ahead with treatment asap and much to our surprise found we could start straight way. I am going in tomorrow for my baseline scan so all being well I am back on the rollercoaster.
I have been lurking on the boards during my gap in treatment and am now going to read back to see how everyone is doing.

Any advice would be welcome, tips on extras you are doing etc.

Mrs T x

PS I would love some bubbles, even numbers, to wish me luck....


----------



## RachelC27

trickynic- thankyou! well apart from the long wait for appointments my experience so far has been positive, i'm sure that im just being silly and emotional, decided not 2 work until after treatment, I didnt expect this to be an easy ride but im already finding the emotional aspect of it all a bit difficult so I dont want any added pressure from work or colleagues or anything altho i hav got my' Im not bothered by the really insensitive thing you just sed face' down to a tee now! lol

Thanks for all the support and advice girls it really is appriciated


----------



## marieclare

hiya girls hope all is ok. 

Rachel I would also have to say I have always had excellent care at ivfwales and the nurses in particular are wonderful. sometimes the admin / waiting side can be frustrating but I have learned it helps to keep ontop of your own treatment and push things through yourself. Having said that when I worked out the prices for CRMW it worked out the same price for us as my blood tests are in date.  

Hi Mrs Thomas good luck with your treatment, we are hoping to cycle at crmw asap too so fingers crossed for getting their good news started. I will go mad with extras probably, if someone tells me running naked around a field will help I would probably do it  . I have been taking bonkers numbers of vitamins / supplements and will prbably do all the milk / brazils /all that malarkey too, plus give up caffeine etc when I get going. 

Girls thanks the hysteroscopy was fine, i am very lucky to get it covered by my work healthcare so it was in a posh private hospital where we had our own room and my husband got to stay with me the whole time. I don't have any results yet, we will be going back to see the dr on thursday to discuss the findings. I do feel pretty tender so thinking he had a good old poke around. also a mad sore throat which I guess is from the breathing tube?

take care, marie x


----------



## kara76

rachel i had ALL of my treatment at IVF wales and have always found them a great clinic. i have been there since 2005 and yeah they do have staffing every now and then but always remain professional and caring

marie glad your op went well


----------



## Queenie1

marie so glad to hear op went well. 

i have only but praise for ivf wales the staff there are lovely. i have had excellent care there.

tinky how are you. have you tested yet.

gemma how are you.

hope everyone is well on here. x


----------



## Diddy16

Hi Rachel!
I'm new to all this so can't comment on the actual treatment (yet!) but so far I have found IVF Wales to be fab. The nurses especially have been brilliant. I work in the same hospital and have popped in a few times to ask questions (sometimes silly ones I think!) without an appointment. They have always made time to talk to me & reassure me even though I haven't started treatment yet! One of the nurses even came out of her lunch break to check a result-reception was closed and I think I caught her on the way to the loo! Ha ha! I've also phoned a few times and they've always called me back if they're busy. 
As I say I can't comment on the actual treatment side yet but everyone has been lovely. We're due to start IVF in November.
Hope this helps a bit! It's a bit of a minefield I know. I was concerned that they have staffing issues at the mo and knew that Lyndon was leaving but I'm going to stick with them for the first treatment at least.
xx


----------



## mimi41

Hi Rach

I've had all my txs with ivf wales and have found them excellent.  These people that have been telling you otherwise must have been happy with the result because they had a baby out of it


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Rachel, try not to worry. You will have great care at IVF Wales and remember no matter what clinic you'd go to not everybody would be happy.


----------



## helen_26

Rachel, i'm sure u will have great care at ivf wales. The nurses especially are fantastic. Like the others said, the admin side of things can be frustrating but if u can keep on their case u should b fine.
I have only had 1 bad experience during egg collection which I really should have complained about. But me being me I just let things ride as usual.
Good luck hun. X


----------



## RachelC27

Thanks everyone! all your comments have really helped put me at ease, should know by now not 2 dwell on the negative and foucus on the good! u r all right, been treated as an individual since transfering to ivf wales instead of a number or a stat and all the doctors and nurses iv met along the way hav been fab!  been mulling it over for a few days now and after everyones kind words and advice Im really glad 2 be recieving treatment in Ivf wales xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Rachel, glad you have made your decision and feel more settled now.

Marie, glad your op went well, take it easy. I think I'll give the running around a field naked a miss though! Gosh that would scare the cows, lol.

Mrs T x


----------



## Jule

Rachel glad you have made a decision about ivf wales. I have always had good care there and they are the one who found out about dh balanced translocation.  I would still bethere if it wasnt forthis. 

Mrs Thomas great to see you are back on the road again and baseline tom, wow wont be long for you.

Marie glad the hysteroscopy is all over for you hope its not too long for the results.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jule, yes good to be on the road again. Had my baseline scan today though, can't believe they were there on a Sunday ! So everything crossed that I respond this time, max dose Menopur.

I had no side effects previously but did warn DH that I'm on max dose so more likely to be moody, emotional, irritable etc and he said how will I tell if they are side effects, you are always like that. How rude, lol !


----------



## Jule

lol men are so rude lol.  Good luck hope the cycle goes really well for you.  Are you starting stimms tonite.  How have the clinic been?


----------



## Queenie1

mrs thomas glad baseline went well. gosh can't believe they scanned today.
good luck with stimms


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Jule. Started supercur tonite, start stimms tomorrow. Bit nervous of the Menopur cos only used the Puregon pen previously.

Clinic has been fab so far, so flexible too which is great for me as it's difficult to get any time off work with my employers not knowing about treatment.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Queenie, I need all the luck I can get. I was surprised that Dr O Leary wanted to scan me today too but it was so convenient.


----------



## Jule

thats brilliant so much better when you are trying to work tx around wrok.  The clinic sound really felxible,  Good luck for stimms.  You will be fine, once you get used to drawing up the injections.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dunno about fine, will let you know tomorrow.. Nite all x


----------



## Sam76

Nite Mrs T. Chat soon


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ps thanks for the bubbles .. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nite Sam, you're not far behind me on tx


----------



## Queenie1

nite mrs thomas good luck with the menopur tomorrow. i'm sure you will be fine. 
glad you like the bubbles.  x


----------



## RachelC27

hope  everyone is well,

just wondering is it normal to have to wait a little while for menopur to be delivered to the chemist? sure they r sick of the site of me! x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Right girls, I need advice on the Menopur. As expected I found it an absolute nightmare and my the end of the 6th amp had a miniscule bit of fluid and most of that seemed to end up on my fingers. So follow extreme stress and floods of tears, mixed in with shouting at DH for being useless ! 

Please give me some tips on what to do - I used a 2ml syringe and thick needle as suggested by the clinic but I couldnt get the last of the fluid out of any of the amps. So scared now that I got no stimms tonight, with my AMH cant afford to make mistakes like this.

Will call the clinic tomorrow but would really like your help in the meantime. Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

im sure you would have got enough

the menopur amps have suction and that is why it can be tricky to draw up, one way round this is removing the suction and this can be done by putting a bigger hole in the top, does that make sense hun?


----------



## kara76

also tilting the amps to one side helps


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Kara, suction wasnt helping but I did try tilting to one side. I was using 6 amps to one water, do you remember how much fluid was left for injecting - mine seemed to be .25ml !


----------



## PixTrix

Kara, has given you good advice Mrs. Thomas. they are trickey things, try not to worry too much I'm sure what was left will be negligible. I think a little residue is to be expected


----------



## kara76

yeah everyone leaves a little hun. one way to check is to draw up a water and see how much that is


----------



## mimi41

For 6 amps i was told one and a half vials of water, it was never a very big injection


----------



## jo1985

hey ladies im home fro hols got in about 4 am this morning   but had a gr8 holiday glad to be home was so hot out there got my appt tom hope it goes ok havent been very good on hols all inclusive lol not good option plus since its half term i havent been to gym as kids off school ( work) so i have them daily . hows every one else doing to much going on since been away for me to ctahc up on but hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Jo,

Hope planning goes well for you tomorrow.

Hope everyone is well.

JK and Jules not long now    before the jabbing begins!!

Kitty xxx


----------



## kara76

jo hope your apointment goes well good luck

kitty not too long for you looking at your ticker


----------



## jk1

Welcome back Jo!! glad you had a fab holiday!!

Kitty i just noticed your EC is booked for the same day as mine!! how cool!! xx

No news from me...going to tenerife on friday so really looking forward to that!!

Jo xx


----------



## Jule

Jo welcome home sounds like you had a great hol, where dod you go?  its always so gutting to come home but at least you have your appt to look forward to.  Good luck for tom and hope your appt goes well.

JK1 and kitty not long for you.  Will be nice for you to cycle together.
JK1 enjoy tenerife.  Where are you staying?

Hi everyone else?


----------



## jk1

Hi Jule...we are staying in Golf Del Sur which is not far from the airport...i think its gonna be in the 40's when we get there so i'm plonking myself in the pool and staying there all week!!


----------



## Jule

ooh sounds fab.  what is it is it ai,hb,sc, did you get a good deal.  We are looking to go away for the week after but the prices are so expensive.  Perhaps leave it a bit longer and the prices may come down. i would love to get a bit of sun and get away from the stresses recently.  My dissertation is in, grampy is home from hosp so perhaps a littel relaxing time before cycling will be great


----------



## jk1

yeah thats what we thought...about relaxing before our cycle...we had two failed ones last year and used all our holidays for them so really need a break this year....DH's boss owns an appartment there so we just had to pay for the flights..

sounds like you need a holiday hun!! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Girls, sorry for the me post last night, was seriously stressed but all good tonight. Thanks for all your help x

Practiced with a spare water and empty menopur amp and realised straight away what the problem was. When DH (yes it was his fault, lol) snapped the top off the water there was water in the top so we only started with less than a ml. No wonder I didnt have any left at the end. Never mind, sorted now so can relax a bit !

PS Good luck with your appt Jo


----------



## marieclare

aha Mrs T that makes sense. Give it a little flick before snapping til you see the water drop down from the tip   
Glad its all gone well tonight. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Marie, Doh ! sprung to mind when we realised what had happened. Good job we were laughing about it tonight, much better that the tears last night !


----------



## marieclare

I think the tears are par for the course, I know it brings them out in me... the slightest frustration and I'm sobbing lol .


----------



## marieclare

Ladies I have tried  to update the list. I've changed mine because I think its unlikely we will do the planned cycle at IVFWales unless there are any problems at the new clinic. hope I've got all the dates right   


Mrs Thomas............Stims 23rd Aug  
Jo1985.................... Planning appt 25th August
Marieclare...............Results appointment 26th August. CRMW 31st August. 
Sam...................... Baseline 31st Aug
Queenie................. Lap August/Sept
Pix..........................Lap August/Sept 
Pheobs1................ Appointment 2nd September
Helen......................Follow up 9th September
Jule....................... DR 6th Sept, EC 1st/4th Oct
RachelC27..............Cycling September
Kitty.......................Cycling Sep
Emma (Venus)..........Cycling Sept
Leighsa.................. Planning 11th October
Sammy75................Planning 12th October
Josiejo....................Planning 20th Oct
Jk1....................... Cycle October
Julespenfold............Cycling Oct/Nov
Diddy16.................Cycling Nov
Millimags................Waiting
Sundancer............. Waiting
Dizzy.................... Waiting
Vixxx.................... Follow up 8th July
Cardifflaura............ DEIVF 12th July
Sugar................... Lap Feb 2011


----------



## jo1985

hiya everyone had our appt with ivf this sarvo  Marie Shone went through all the paperwork with us checked all the forms that we had signed had bloods done agn as need to be within a year and had my baseline scan af is due within the next 4 days . i am on antogonist (sp)  as she said my hormone levels are high and therefore more prone to ohss soon as af comes day2 i got start my menopur injections 150 iu and then on cetrotide after my scan on 3-9-10 and got ec provionally booked for 13-09-10 so fingers crossed af comes on time now and thnigs can get moving


----------



## RachelC27

hi Jo
glad your appt went well
am also doing sp with 150mg menopur and cetrotide, can I ask How many vials of menopur did they give u? Im sure my chemist or docs have cocked up sumwhere, cant seem to work out if I have enough x


----------



## jo1985

i have loads off bopxes off menopur but got a take 2 powders to one vial off water would u like me to go downstairs and look how many i had


----------



## jk1

Hi Jo...are you at the heath?


----------



## jo1985

yes jk1 ivf wales x


----------



## RachelC27

Jo
dont worry bout lookin (thanku tho!) Im sure theyv got it right prob just me being a bit thick! I'll double check with the pharmacist 2mrw. af due nxt week but not booked in 4 ec til 11 oct, assuming Il just hav 2 take lots of cetrotide? cant figure it out! x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Glad your appt went well Jo, not long to wait. Good luck

Mrs T
x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello girls
  
  I'm soooo sorry I've been AWOL.  I haven't logged into FF for a week or  two coz I've been having such a crappy time.  I'm going up the caravan  for a week so hopefully I'll feel better after that and should be ready  for my baseline scan when I get back.
  
  I haven't been able to catch up with everyone but I see there's some new names on here.  Welcome peeps!!
  
  Jo - I'm glad your appt went well and good luck for your tx.  Told you it would soon be here. 
  
  Looks like I'll have a few cycle buddies in Sept.  Let's hope I deal with it better this time round.
  
  Speak to you all next week
  
  Emma )


----------



## kara76

rachel each amp is 75iu, so you would need 2 powders and 1 water a day. hope you managed to get the info you needed today

jo glad all went well

venus dont be too hard on yourself

mrs t hope your keeping well

hiya everyone else

marie when do you get the news from your op?


----------



## jo1985

hey venus as to one off ur ealrier posts i went to gran canaria playa taurito  suite princess hotel adults only all inclusive was fab lovely quiet and relaxing add me on ** is wna c pics lol and hope it goes ok for u 2nd time good things come to those who wait. take care x


----------



## marieclare

Hiya girls, 

Jo great news on your appointment, I just posted to you on the chat thread about antagonist. They probably told you this but if you have high AMH make sure you drink plenty of water once you start stimms and lots of protein to ward off any OHSS. 

Rachel hope you managed to get sorted with the menopur amounts 

Emma hope you're feeling better soon. a nice break in the countryside should help. 

Hiya Kara, I'm going for a follow up tonight to find out results - its a different world private hospitals I tell ya - evening appointments. I will defo update when I have news..

xx Marie


----------



## kara76

i agree private hospitals are so so different and evening appointments are so hardly when you working, hope you get the all clear


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone, hope everyone  is ok, glad to see things moving for some of you i'm hoping i'll be able to have treatment before christmas can anyone tell me when they give me the pill do i start it straight away? and how long do you take it for?  good luck to those cycling and i will keep following your journey's, speak soon, sam.


----------



## RachelC27

Hi all
no, none the wiser with regards 2 the menopur.  Been down chemist 2day and the poor pharmacist ended uo even more confused than me! (He never dealt with ivf drugs before).  Anyway we did work out that I havnt got nearly enuff of any of them!
only got 10 days of menopur and 7 days of cetrotide.  Phoned gp's and was told basically tuff, they wern't going to fund anymore drugs 4 me, even tho they had agreed 2 a full cycle! phoned clinic and spoke 2 a nurse, the only way around it is 2 fetch down wot they have given me, work out wot else I need, write a new script 4 wots missing which we'll have 2 pay 4.....megabucks!  Its that bloody menopur it is! worth more than 3 times its weight in gold!   Am I right in thinking that I'll hav 2 take it right up until egg collection? (Short p) xx


----------



## kara76

clinic would always give 10 days to start and dont buy the extra from the hospital pharmancy ask for a ferring script which you need to send off and then they deliver much cheaper but if your gp agreed to a full cycle i would make an appointment and go and see them with a fresh scripyt for all you need

the cetrotide isnt started straight away so you may well have enough

i would see your gp face to face first and ask ivf wales for all you will need which is probably another few days of menopur. try not to stress too much, menopur is around £13 per amp so a couple of extra day will set you back around £52 or the dose you are on


----------



## Sam76

Evening all 

kara - congrats on becoming a Mod  

Marie - know what you mean about private  - all much easier except on the pocket   ) Hope all's gone well   

Venus - enjoy the caravan and take time to chill - hope the weather brightens up for you too. 

Jo85 looks like we might be cycle buddies. I've got baseline next Tuesday and EC booked for w/c 13th Sept - getting quite excited now!

Mrs T hope you're a happy jabber  

Hi Rachel,  JK1, Jule, Queenie, Pix and anyone I've missed 
xx


----------



## RachelC27

Thanks for the advice Kara,
will defo be asking for a ferring script!  Thought it wud work out much more expensive, feel much calmer now.  Tried 2 get appt with gp, but was told there's no point as apparantly he didnt fully understand wot he was saying yes 2 and I'm lucky 2 hav wot Iv got! I think the receptionists must go on an extra course or sumthing 2 learn how 2 excell with bad attitude! Once I get the new script may just make an emergency appt and hope 4 the best. dont suppose it helps that af is due any day, tend 2 suffer really badly with pmt, completely loose the ability to think rationally!
Thanks again x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening girls,

Rachel- hope you managed to sort out your drugs
Jo - yes thanks, I am a happy jabber, lol
Venus - hope you feel better soon, enjoy the caravan. I would love a caravan, takes me back to many childhood holidays

Hope everyone else is good, 

Mrs T

Ps hi Kara, know you're keeping an eye on me, lol. Hope you and the lo are ok and that the boards aren't taking up too much of your time x


----------



## marieclare

Hiya Sammy. With the pill it can vary because they often use it to sync you with your recipient. So how long you are on it can depend on where she is in her cycle. The egg collection is booked in first and then everything is worked backwards from there. When I did egg share on the long protocol, I only took 1 pack of the pill so basically I started on day 1 of my period and then took the pill normally for three weeeks, then had a bleed, and then started injecting on day 21 of that cycle. When I did antagonist they used the pill to control my bleed so that baseline could be booked in advance, so I was only on it for 18 days I think that time.


----------



## marieclare

rachel thats annoying about your drugs. At least it sounds like its not going to cost you a fortune, I agree GPs receptionists are the worst. I hope you get it sorted v soon, when is your egg collection booked for?

Hiya sam - not long til your baseline now woo hoo how are you feeling about this cycle? Fingers crossed we will cycle together-ish as I am hoping to get started at CRMW as soon as possible and my consult is the same day as your scan. Yes the private hospital is really great. And I am very lucky in that I have managed to get it covered on my work healthcare so it has been a good experience all round. 

Mrs T hope its going well

update from me, we got our results yesterday from my hysteroscopy, I got the all clear there is apparently nothing wrong with me and my "cavity is good to go"   .  There was a small "frond" showing which could possibly have had a small polyp in, but the Dr said that would not have been enough to affect implantation chances. I may find out more when he gets the labs back about what this was, but he said it might just have been a bit of endometrial tissue dislodged by the camera.  

So we are pleased with this but also still none the wiser about our failed implantations.... we were half hoping they had found something so we could have an answer. So my mind keeps drifting back to immunes and the "is your body baby friendly" thats lurking in my drawer. On the other hand they do say its a numbers game and maybe it could be third time lucky for us, so maybe need to put 100% into this cycle at CRMW and then if that doesnt work take it from there. 

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## sammy75

thanx marie, and hi to everyone else today.


----------



## kara76

oh yes mr t my eye is on ya lol

marie thats great news that you hysterscopy was all clear, i do know what you mean by hoping they would find something i use to think like that but trust me its better to get the all clear. ivf can be such a numbers game after all you see so many on here getting pregnant after multiply cycles and even NICE state it often takes 3 cycle so stay postive and this time you have all your eggs so more to play with

sammy hiya hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Marie, great news on your op. I know what you mean about having an answer because when we were told we had unexplained infertility I was really disappointed we didn't have any answers. But I agree with Kara I think it's a numbers game and some people are luckier than others. Kara is the best example of sticking at it and getting the dream we are all after.. And you are in great hands, see you on the CRMW thread x

Hi Sammy, sorry can't help with your pill q

Mrs T


----------



## RachelC27

Hi marieclare
thanx, booked in for ec oct 11 x


----------



## Queenie1

evening all

hope everyone on this thread is well and that tx is going well for you all.

tinky any news from you. thinking of you.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hope everyone is doing ok and that tx is going well.

Enjoy your bank holiday weekend


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hope everyone is enjoying the Bank Holiday. I'm not feeling so great today, feeling bit sick and got a banging headache, probably nothing to do with stimms though as I've had a bit of a cold.

So am taking it easy, will get DH to look after me 

Speak soon

Mrs T x


----------



## tinky2511

Hi hope everyone is well this evening, update on my situation, had bt on wednesday, but hcg only 20, so not looking too promising as
I had my et on 4th August and im on 10,000iu of pregnyl a week.  The nurse didnt really comment just said that they will take that as a base line and to go back next Wed for another bt to see what is happening, i'm trying to remain positive but its not easy.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi tinky, I've not got that far so can't really give you any advice. I'm sure one of the other girls can give you more advice though. Hang in there, if AF hasn't arrived then that's good news isn't it.

Mrs T x


----------



## Flash123

Hello everyone, haven't been on here for donkies. Needed sometime away from the whole 'fertility' thing but am back now and rareing to go   
My word - hubby is away for the wkend, supposed to be cleaning house, thought I would just catch up for a little rest at 2.30 - it is now 3.40. Girls u have a lot to answer for     .

Can't possibly remember what everyone is doing so congrats to anyone who has been blessed with a   , hugs and kisses to anyone who has had a   and lots of   to anyone cycling at mo.

Quick recap on me - had lap on 3rd Aug. Was a bit bigger than we thought - lasted 3 hours. Discovered severe endo throughout pelvic area, all organs and bowel. End of left tube were it picks up the egg was closed and most organs has been stuck in wrong place. I had little if no chance of getting preg naturally and lasts 2 treatments had same chance of working. Sad thought really that our lovely, top quality blasts were wasted    . But hey ho - on wards and up wards as they say. No good looking back.

They gave me a pretty good MOT and service (as dh keeps saying   ) and we can do a fet with our 2 remaining blasts whenever we want and we have been placed as priority on second nhs waiting list because effects of op don't last forever.

Anyone waiting for a lap at UHW - the team were fantastic. 

Quick question - anyone that has had endo removed, how long did you wait till your next cycle. Mr G has recommended waiting about 6/7 months to see if anything happens naturally but clinic have recommended going for it asap, as soon as i have a natural af. What cha think ladies Also my mum-in-law has just been diagnosed with terminal cancer. She is having huge op on tues and We are going to be really involved looking after her. My head is in the shed at mo trying to decide   

Do I wait to see what happens naturally and risk endo coming back or cycle ASAP while looking after mum-in-law

Also, i know i am being a baby but they have recommended gestone this time. I know i won't be able to do it. I nearly cry everytime i do my little needles (daft and now and i am totally ashamed by it) (Infact I cheat and use an auto injector but please don't tell anyone    )
Hubby said he would do it until i showed him the needle. He nearly passed out himself and i really do not fancy letting him near my but with a needle that size!!!
Can you go to your health centre to have it done??

Sorry to waffle ladies - haven't posted for ages and then don't stop talking   

   
to you all


----------



## Sam76

Hi Liz

I'm supposed to be making a loaf, putting a load of washing on to get on the line first thing tomorrow, sorting clothes to go to charity shop and preparing utility room for grouting so I shouldn't stay here long   just wanted to say that I had an endo op with Mr G last year (severe endo too) but was told by him afterwards that I should go straight on to ivf so sounds positive that DIY is an option for you. 

So sorry to hear about your Mum-in-Law - hope all goes well with her op   things must be pretty tough for you and DH at the moment. So hard to know what to even begin to suggest with cycling - guess you and DH will ultimately decide on whatever's best for you both. There are ladies on the endo board that will have more info about best timelines post endo op and all that. I cycled in January after Oct op and unfortunately had a BFN - was then told that Gonapeptyl for 3-6 months would halp suppress endo and improve chances (guess that might be an option if you decide to postpone cycling as it will stop endo developing - but does mean that you can't try naturally while you take it). I also had some blood tests done (as suggested by the lady that does my acupuncture when she heard about my medical history - endo, cysts etc) and I found that I had blood clotting issues so will be on clexane for next cycle too.

I think you can have someone else do gestone (there are probably other ladies here who can help) not sure if health centre would be open at weekends to do jabs? but worth asking.  

Sorry I've waffled on!
xxx


----------



## kara76

liz im sorry to hear about your mil. you couldcontact your gp's about the gestone and see if you could either go there or get the community nurse to come to you but honestly they arent that bad, scary i know. have you seen my video? as for when to cycle, ask yourself if nothing happens naturally will you regret not cycling if you answer yes then cycle.

hiya sam


----------



## Queenie1

hi liz sorry to hear about your mil. 
my gp told me that the district nurse would come out to me to do gestone jabs. also not sure my aunt who is a nurse and works in a&e said that they will help out with jabs so perhaps you could ask if a&e could help if you live near one. don't no what would happen if they were very busy. 
good luck with your decision and your tx.

tinky keep positive hope things work out for you.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Quick update from me and I will come back later to read up on everyone else - scan today showed 8 follies, 6 of good size - 16/17 I think but lining was too thin at 2.3mm. Never had problem with the lining before and bit worried as consult said that it may be that there are too few eggs in the follies. Got a prescription for oestrogen and back on Weds for another scan to take it from there with EC possibly at the end of the week. Relieved that I have had a response but now a bit worried that there will be no eggs - has anyone else been in this position before ?

Thanks,

Mrs T x


----------



## Queenie1

just phoned assesment team about my lap. and lady was very short with me and said was unable to give me any idea of when it would be and thank you for your patience goodbye. she couldn't get off the phone quick enough. just wish they would say yes you will have your lap in sept or oct, would give me something to aim for. 

well done on your scan mrs thomas. i'm sure you will have some eggs there and its good they are giving you something for you linning. good luck for wed scan.

good luck to all who have tx and app this week


----------



## kara76

oh queenie thats a shame, i found some better than others and often called twice a day in a hope to get someone nice lol


----------



## jo1985

hi to everyone lots to catch up on over the bank hol hope u all had gd wkend . waiting for af to arrive and no sign she not behaving for me lol fingers crossed by end off day otherwise ill have to change my scan date.

gd luck to others having tx 

jo xx


----------



## Sam76

Evening all

What a busy day! Had my baseline scan this morning and all OK - i have 4-5 follies of up to10mm on both sides before starting the stimms   saw Debbie today - which was a really nice surprise but think this must be her last week. Jabs done for this evening - I'm on suprecur (to make sure that effects of gonapeptyl haven't worn off) and 450 menopur (6 vials) - didn't have that much last time so hoping that it doesn't send my ovaries into overdrive! 

I'm booked in for a scan next Monday (because some follies already there and dose is quite high) so going to relax and listen to my meditation now... and fall asleep no doubt   

sorry for me post x


----------



## kara76

sam good luck, those follies are antral follicles and thats a good number woo hoo


----------



## Queenie1

well done sam on your baseline. all sounds good. good luck for scan on monday.


----------



## marieclare

Good luck sam, all sounds very positive, hope you can keep relaxed xxx


----------



## jo1985

hey ladies so annoyed af hasnt shown up i never late had scan wed and was ment to be on monday no show got scan booked for fri as i ment to be on drugs by now so going to have to rearrange now so frustrated when u dont want af it comes when want doesnt mother nature being cruel to me


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sam - well done on your scan, you must be really pleads
Jo - sorry you've had to reschedule, AF never shows up if you're willing her to !

As for me, went for another scan and follies much the same but lining improved so booked in for EC Saturday, any tips much appreciated x


----------



## Queenie1

jo hope af arrives soon for you. wear white trousers that sometimes helps.

mrs thomas great news about scan, good luck for ec. enjoy the sedation. don't forget not to wear perfume or deodorant.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Queenie.

Also meant to ask if anyone has had problem with high ovary. It was difficult to get it on the scan today, is there a risk they can't get to it for EC ?


----------



## kara76

i have always had a high ovary and only once it wasnt all reached but thats when it couldnt really be seen on the scan, as long as they can see it chances are they will reach it, they will probably put pressure on your belly to push it down


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Kara (flasher lol!) you are always there with all the answers. Right, off for an early night x


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245853.0


----------

